# AE Civilisée



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

Comme chaque année, Une AES particulière vous attendra au Lou Pascalou dès la fin de l'Apple Expo (plus le délai de route).

​ 
_ Le lieu : Lou Pascalou

L'adresse : 14, rue des Panoyaux, 20ème arrondissement, Paris
Le Métro  : Ménilmontant_


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

Comme chaque année, Une AES particulière vous attendra au Lou Pascalou dès la fin de l'Apple Expo (plus le délai de route).

 Cette AES particulière se dénomme AEC avec C pour Civilisée. Cette AEC aura lieu le samedi soir à la fin de l'expo au Lou Pascalou, lieu de rencard habituel des AES. Ce charmant petit bar souvent bondé du 20ème arrondissement vous accueillera dès la fin de l'expo pour vous faire rencontrer diverses personnalités du monde Mac qui seront *présentes ou non* ce soir là : Steve Jobs, Amok, Benoit XVI, Bengilli, Rezba, WebOliver, Le Gognol, [MGZ]ChatdansleDos, Foguenne, WebOliver, Macinside, Freelancer, Teo, Mado, Jacques Anorak, George Clinton, benjamin, supermoquette, jpmiss, PATOCHMAN et bien d'autres... Vous pourrez aussi boire ou pas, manger ou pas, vous amuser ou pas, rigoler ou pas, discuter sérieusement ou pas, finir en after ou pas, draguer ou pas, embrasser foguenne, Weboliver ou grug sur la bouche ou pas, ne pas faire une liste dans ce sujet, venir ou pas, poster dans le sujet ou pas, définir la capture d'une rame de métro spécial AEC ou pas... l'important étant la rencontre entre tous.


 le Lieu : Lou Pascalou

 l' adresse : 14, rue des Panoyaux, 20ème arrondissement, paris
 le Métro  : Ménilmontant

 l'alibi : aucun _(ah si : rencontrer WebOliver... un vrai suisse !!  voire se faire embrasser par Foguenne : la gloire assurée pour le restant de vos jours !! :love: :love_


----------



## teo (16 Juillet 2006)

I'll be there 

_Pour les pelles, je demande à choisir (faire offre )_


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

en m&#234;me temps, tu joues quasiment &#224; domicile hein...


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

I'll be there too !


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

tout &#231;a pour draguer ma petite ch&#233;rie au comptoir !!  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2006)

Faut voir... :mouais: &#199;a d&#233;pend des langues qui tra&#238;nent...  

... au pire on se rabattra sur la serveuse, hein R&#233;mi. :d


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour draguer ma petite chérie au comptoir !!  :rose:




Pourquoi qu'une ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

j'h&#233;site s&#233;rieusement &#224; venir voir enfin ces parisiennes


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2006)

O&#249; est-ce qu'on tire ?


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

quoi ? un sac &#224; une vieille ? de l'argent au distributeur ? la pression ?


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? un sac &#224; une vieille ? de l'argent au distributeur ? la pression ?


  une taffe ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2006)

ce qui bouge


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2006)

Ah mince, j'ai piscine . Je voyais ça plus tard.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2006)

C'est quoi une AES?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une AES?



Un truc o&#249; on se fait des bisous, o&#249; on y boit du jus d'orange jusqu'&#224; au moins 21 heures, o&#249; on se passe des redifs de l'Ecole des Fans, o&#249; on baisse le regard quand passe les filles. Et &#224; la fin on fusionne tous.  

C'est tr&#232;s beau.   Tu devrais essayer.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un truc où on se fait des bisous, où on y boit du jus d'orange jusqu'à au moins 21 heures, où on se passe des redifs de l'Ecole des Fans, où on baisse le regard quand passe les filles. Et à la fin on fusionne tous.
> .


Tu as oublié "et à la fin Mackie vomi son goûter"


----------



## lumai (16 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'h&#233;site s&#233;rieusement &#224; venir voir enfin ces parisiennes


Comment &#231;a tu h&#233;sites !?!


----------



## Freelancer (16 Juillet 2006)

OMFG, je serai en vacances. Des vraies. :love: :love: :love: :love:
pas du chômage déguisé que m'accorde mon employeur entre deux CDD   
je serai donc là, de toutes façons, je suis partout où il y a de la bière et des mecs :love:   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? un sac à une vieille ?


ça je sais faire 

je viens  en plus le mossieur de là bas il est cool ... pi si y'a sm


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juillet 2006)

On m'a dit que c'était sympa le Lou


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2006)

Burpz


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2006)

Greg : attention... 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je serai donc l&#224;, de toutes fa&#231;ons, je suis partout o&#249; il y a de la bi&#232;re et des mecs :love:   :rateau:



un peu comme moi... je suis dans les endroits o&#249; il y a de la bi&#232;re et des mecs... qui viennent voir les filles canon qui trainent dans la place...    :love:


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2006)

les grands esprits se rencontrent 


C. &#233;tait l&#224; ce soir :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> les grands esprits se rencontrent
> 
> 
> C. était là ce soir :love:


je prierais presque pour qu'elle soit enfin partie à l'AE !


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2006)

Je joue le 16 au soir (pas encore d'horaires pr&#233;cis), j'essaierai de passer apr&#232;s. Mettez le Gini au frais


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je joue le 16 au soir (pas encore d'horaires précis), j'essaierai de passer après. Mettez le Gini au frais



héhé...


----------



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

ah mince... pas disponible...
je bosse tout le week end. et pas possible de passer après le boulot car je termine à 22h et je recommence le matin à 10h..


----------



## Galatée (24 Juillet 2006)

On en sera peut-être / sûrement avec Salta... Mais on arriverait en début de soirée, par contre.

Pis y en a une autre qui vient, mais bon... J'vais pas l'dire à sa place  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Pis y en a une autre qui vient, mais bon... J'vais pas l'dire à sa place  :love:  :love:




et vu qu'elle connait bien le chemin et le quartier, j'espère sa venue bien entendu !


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je viendrai.
> Un peu honte de faire dans le trop sobre aujourd'hui
> Je rajoute donc : avec joie (et beaucoup, beaucoup de curiosité ).


c'est vrai que 3 lignes, c'est assez inhabituel de ta part 

J'y serai aussi: pour rien au monde je ne louperais le passage d'un fatal picard :style:


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> J'y serai aussi: pour rien au monde je ne louperais le passage d'un fatal picard :style:




t'as bien raison...  surtout  qu'après je monte dans notre Vallée...  



			
				elisnice a dit:
			
		

>



une sirmacgregorite aigüe !!   :affraid:


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi une AES?



Un petit rappel.


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un petit rappel.



_tu devrais aussi être modérateur de rendez-vous ! t'es génial mon momok ! _


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _tu devrais aussi &#234;tre mod&#233;rateur de rendez-vous ! t'es g&#233;nial mon momok ! _


Plutot crever ! C'est trop mal fr&#233;quent&#233; ! 

J'ai le souvenir d'un post qui doit dater de 2003/2004 genre "les AES pour les nuls" (comment s'habiller, se tenir, respecter les anciens etc...) mais impossible de retomber dessus. Tu me diras, c'est pas un mal !


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plutot crever ! C'est trop mal fréquenté !



_je viens de repeindre l'écran de teo chez qui je suis-se avec mon reste de café froid (tradition helvète sûrement... ) en pouffant (pouf pouf) de rire...   


(teo : je ne suis pas en reste !)_


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

A l'instar des sites fortement r&#233;prouv&#233;s par la morale, il me semble important -Pour ne pas dire necessaire- d'avertir les nioubs qu'une AEC n'est pas sans danger(s).

Soyez bien conscients que votre vie va &#234;tre totalement chang&#233;e par cette exp&#233;rience. Rencontrer Mackie le vomisseur, Foguenne le l&#233;chouilleur de m&#233;tro ou Alem n'est pas, et de loin, un acte anodin.

Nous vous demandons donc, avant de poursuivre la lecture de ce fil, de bien lire les lignes suivantes.

Les AEC sont strictement interdites aux personnes de moins de 18 ans (sauf accord des parents ou tuteurs l&#233;galement responsables) et d&#233;conseill&#233;es aux &#226;mes sensibles. Si vous vous trouvez dans un de ces cas, quittez imm&#233;diatement ce sujet en cliquant ici.
Nous ne pourrons &#234;tre responsables des d&#233;gats psychologiques, osseux, intestinaux et autres dommages collat&#233;raux li&#233;s &#224; la lecture de ce thread si vous passez outre cet avertissement ou assistez &#224; une AEC sans y &#234;tre pr&#233;par&#233;.

Quelques t&#233;moignages :

"_Rencontrer un admin, c'est comme manger une enclume : ca fait mal &#224; la gorge quand on avale et ensuite on a le ventre lourd_" (XXX, Nioub).

"_J'ai vu l'Amok en vrai : il est mieux qu'en photo_" (XXX, YYYY, ZZZZ, VVVVV, DDDDD, SSSSSS, CCCCC, WWWWW, SSSSSS, EEEEE, RRRRRR, nioubes).

"_Bengilli est marrant, mais il montre sans arr&#234;t sa clarinette_" (CC, Nioube).

"_Alem drague toutes les serveuses_" (AA, Serveuse au Lou).

"_Mackie &#232; rigolot et simpa, il eet vraimant hintelligent_" (anonyme).

"_Je n'y croyais pas mais c'est vrai : c'est plein de Suisses avec lesquels on peut jouer_". (L'A., mod&#233;rateur).

"_J'ai touch&#233; un mod&#233;rateur, ca fait drole_" (EE, Nioub).

"_J'ai approch&#233;(e) un mod&#233;rateur du bar, c'&#233;tait extraordinaire : ils sont vraiment &#224; part. Par contre, j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu d&#233;&#231;u(e) par les autres mod&#233;rateurs_" (t&#233;moignages multiples).


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

_ Amok : t'as une touche !!!   


_ 

			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> "_Alem drague toutes les serveuses_" (AA, Serveuse au Lou).


 _oui, c'est vrai... _​


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Regarde,  je suis prête : :love: :love: :love:



Mon Doquéville, pardonnez lui : elle ne sait pas ce qu'elle écrit....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2006)

pas de religion


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Ah je vois que &#231;a d&#233;double, comme il peut pas se retenir et en plus avec clone, comme j'avais vu juste depuis un bail 

Sur ce coup l&#224; c'est encore plus fumeux


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah je vois que ça dédouble, comme il peut pas se retenir et en plus avec clone, comme j'avais vu juste depuis un bail
> 
> Sur ce coup là c'est encore plus fumeux



Tu es encore ivre mort ?! C'est incompréhensible ?!


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu es encore ivre mort ?! C'est incompréhensible ?!




_moi, j'ai tout compris !!  arrête de boire Amok !! _


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

OUI JE VIENDRAI !!!


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> OUI JE VIENDRAI !!!



Cher ami, as tu déjà révé certaines nuits que tu te transformais en iPod humain ?


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Essayez un peu de comprendre celle-l&#224; maintenant hein  :
> Zut, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; perdu ma belle culotte rouge toute neuve&#8230;
> 
> (non, je n'ai pas bu) Ah mais !


Le probl&#232;me n'est pas de comprendre, mais d'avoir peur d'avoir compris....

Bravo !  Belle exemple pour notre jeunesse !!!!!


Moi non plus je n'ai pas bu : une bouteille de ros&#233; californien avec des potes, par ces chaleurs, ce n'est pas boire mais se d&#233;salterer !


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cher ami, as tu déjà révé certaines nuits que tu te transformais en iPod humain ?




Mieux que celui de Scary Movie 4 . Venez pour une fois que je viendrai ! Vous voulez pas voir le fameux SirMacGregor ?


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> On doit dire (et &#233;crire) : *Bel*&#8230;
> 
> :love:


Exact : le ros&#233; Californien est donc pervers !  :love:

Edit : 21 h et des brouettes, temp&#233;rature ext&#233;rieure : 34&#176;.....


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_alors la question est : o&#249; est S&#233;bastien ?    

comprenne qui sucera ! _


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mieux que celui de Scary Movie 4 . Venez pour une fois que je viendrai ! Vous voulez pas voir le fameux SirMacGregor ?



Mais si ! Mais si ! Depuis le temps que j'en rêve !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais si ! Mais si ! Depuis le temps que j'en rêve !




_je me souviens même d'une petite érection de ta part avec de la bave aux lèvres pendant une des siestes au Cercle ou tu marmonnais "Smggggggggg Smggggggggg rhaaaaaaa"...  _


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _je me souviens même d'une petite érection de ta part avec de la bave aux lèvres pendant une des siestes au Cercle ou tu marmonnais "Smggggggggg Smggggggggg rhaaaaaaa"...  _



Je crois même avoir joui en tout bien tout honneur !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _pendant une des sies__tes au Cercle  _


 _ah &#231;a, depuis que le m&#233;decin de DocEvil, le bon g&#233;riatre Pat O'chman de la clinique de Farfouillis-du-B&#233;arn, t'avait prescris ces siestes, on avait bien compris que tes 540ans commen&#231;aient &#224; te peser sur l'armure (il faut savoir que Amok se balade avec une armure de la l&#233;gion romaine avec m&#234;me la jupette-pette...) 

_


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je crois m&#234;me avoir joui en tout bien tout honneur !



_nous avions pris &#231;a pour un vomi de MondialMoqueeeeeeeette... _


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

Un intrus s'est glissé : devinez lequel !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

_maiwen ?!!  _


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Amok :
> *"Poussauflood !"*



Ma chère elis, tu n'as visiblement pas encore assistée a une AEC car bien au contraire nous sommes en plein dedans ! La preuve ? Alem participe !


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _maiwen ?!!  _


moi ? ... non je disais juste qu'il y'a des tartes qui se perdent


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ? ... non je disais juste qu'il y'a des tartes qui se perdent


On ne dit pas des tartes, mais des cakes !

Et je ne suis pas contre un peu de violence dans les rapports, loin de l&#224; !


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Youpi alors.
> 
> :love:


  

Tu vas avoir l'impression de rentrer dans la 3eme dimension, le sais-tu ? Tu vas voir des mod&#233;rateurs en vrai. Ca fait drole. Des chatouillis dans le (bas) ventre.

Tu as d&#233;j&#224; vu un vert manger un nioub devant toi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ? ... non je disais juste qu'il y'a des tartes qui se perdent




Aux poires ?


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi ? ... non je disais juste qu'il y'a des tartes qui se perdent



_aux pommes alors ma jolie jeune femme aux mains... aux pommes... voire calins euh... tatins...

une AES avec Amok, ça confère quand même à la méditation :_







  ​


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Aux poires ?


si tu aimes les poires ...


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _une AES avec Amok, ça confère quand même à la méditation :_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



J'étais encore bien rasé, ce jour là !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'étais encore bien rasé, ce jour là !



_comme d'hab' non ?  _


----------



## Amok (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _comme d'hab' non ?  _


Ce jour l&#224;, encore plus que comme d'hab !   :love:

Et puis, des fois, je suis bien ras&#233; ! 

Bon, Web'o m'a dit : "c'est pas cr&#233;dible". Je vous laisse juge !


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un intrus s'est glissé : devinez lequel !



l'intru viens t-il d'une certaine confédération ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Web'o m'a dit : "c'est pas crédible". Je vous laisse juge !


 
Bah, oui: Amok derrière le Doc... ça bug... 

Bon, je sens qu'on va pouvoir bien lécher discuter entre nous.


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, des fois, je suis bien rasé !



WebO se rase 24/24


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> WebO se rase 24/24


 
Playa a trop parl&#233;...   

... ou &#231;a t'a tant marqu&#233; que &#231;a?...


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> WebO se rase 24/24



_partout



en plus...   _


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _partout
> 
> 
> 
> en plus...   _




Tu as été verifie ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

Attendez, je revieens...................................... 


:king:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

De la mousse a raser a acheter ?


----------



## maiwen (1 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Playa a trop parlé...


non tu te rappelles que tu m'as hebergée quand même ?  

playa il ronfle beaucoup  

(j'en ai plein d'autres hein sinon )


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> playa il ronfle beaucoup




_ça, tous ceux qui l'ont hébergé le savent... un  vrai sanglier !   _


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Août 2006)

A propos l'after se fait chez qui ? teo ou Ficelle ?


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A propos l'after se fait chez qui ? teo ou Ficelle ?



_les afters se sont toujours plus ou moins improvis&#233;es. Je ne vois pas pourquoi au d&#233;but du mois d'ao&#251;t on stresserait inutilement ficelle (pas dans le Lub&#233;ron fissou ? ) en lui disant que tu vas venir faire une after chez lui (tu habites trop pr&#232;s, tu serais capable de venir ensuite dormir devant sa porte sous l'entr&#233;e vitr&#233;e... non, non et non, on ne va pas faire &#231;a &#224; notre ficelle... lui aussi a le droit &#224; une vie tranquille. Comme pour Amok maintenant que la canicule est partie, on pourrait sortir notre loup-des-steppes de la C&#244;te d'Azur du cong&#233;lateur dans lequel on l'a mis pour lui garder une turgescence d&#233;cente pour sa r&#233;putation. Il parait d'ailleurs qu'Amok pense se faire pousser la moustache comme Nietzsche, l'autre personnage illustre ayant err&#233; sur ces terres.

Quand &#224; Teo, je ne sais pas quel temps il fait en Suisse, mais Teo a des murs blancs, penses-tu vraiment qu'il souhaite que mackie les rebaptise (sachant aussi qu'il ya une de mes peintures chez Teo et qu'elle est tr&#232;s fragile) et penses-tu aussi que l'on souhaite que mackie vomisse du 5&#232;me &#233;tage d'un des immeubles les plus hauts de paris (rue montante des Moulins je rappelle), tu ne penses pas que l'on risquerait une sorte de marais maronnasse sur l'ensemble de la capitale ? je rappelle l'affaire de Gen&#232;ve qui nous a f&#226;ch&#233; avec le Canton de Gen&#232;ve. :mouais:

non, non et non, nous aviserons.

ps : la derni&#232;re fois, c'&#233;tait chez moi. Mais j'habitais encore &#224; paris. 
_


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

je tiens &#224; rassurer tout le monde, ce sujet est ouvert &#224; tout le monde malgr&#233; ses private-joke. Tout le monde est invit&#233;. Nous ne nous connaissons pas ? soit. mais le simple fait de venir peut arranger &#231;a. Vous pourrez infirmer ou confirmer vos opinions sur un posteur. Pas besoin de ticket d'entr&#233;e, ni de vous inscrire ici, ni de venir bien habill&#233;, ni trop maquill&#233;, ni venir avec un compte en banque de folie, ni avec votre mac. Venez commes vous &#234;tes, nous vous accepterons comme vous &#234;tes. 

&#224; ce propos, je cite mon pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur *Golf* (avec une majuscule ! ) pour vous informer de ce que furent les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes AEC. 


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Intimement li&#233;e &#224; l'Apple Expo annuelle, l'AEC [AE Civilis&#233;e] cette AES Parisienne sp&#233;cifique est le moment fort de l'ann&#233;e pour les MacG&#233;ennes et les MacG&#233;ens :
> 
> AEC, AE Civilis&#233; 2004...
> 
> ...


*

 j'oubliais : Bises au Nounours du Bourbonnais : Xav' !*  :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Comme pour Amok maintenant que la canicule est partie, on pourrait sortir notre loup-des-steppes de la Côte d'Azur du congélateur dans lequel on l'a mis pour lui garder une turgescence décente pour sa réputation.
> _



Je me posais la question de savoir pourquoi je n'ai aucun souvenir des deux derniers mois...


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Tiens, d'ailleurs, à lire impérativement.


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> des trucs écrits en vert...


Bon ben si tout le monde est invité vous risquez de voir débouler une pounk à crête rose et son cher gorille à poils durs :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben si tout le monde est invité vous risquez de voir débouler une pounk à crête rose et son cher gorille à poils durs :love:


Ils risquent même de me voir débarquer aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Tu as un bermuda bleu marine j'esp&#232;re


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un bermuda bleu marine j'espère


  Je ne porte que ça toute l'année.


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne porte que ça toute l'année.



_tu es nantais ?!!  _


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _tu es nantais ?!!  _


 Non, mais j'ai des origines bretonnes, en effet.  
 Comment tu as deviné?


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais j'ai des origines bretonnes, en effet.
> Comment tu as devin&#233;?


 _
le bermuda bleu marine, les soquettes noires, les souliers vernis, le pull marine aussi, la chemise blanche, la chair de poule, la raie sur le c&#244;t&#233; sont une litote nantaise... 

ceci dit : rien &#224; voir avec toi. 
_


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne porte que ça toute l'année.


Un fan d'AC/DC !!!
Yeah Human !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Un fan d'AC/DC !!!
> Yeah Human !


 Il se trouve en effet que j'adore plusieurs albums d'ACDC...    
Personnellement, je ne suis pas allé tellement plus loin que "Back in Black", que j'ai acheté quand il est sorti.  Et c'est donc à titre posthume que j'ai ensuite découvert les performances de Bon Scott.  

High Voltage est sans doute mon album préféré, de même que le morceau éponyme est sans doute aussi mon préféré. :love: 

Parler de ça m'a d'ailleurs donné envie de proposer aux personnes qui ne connaissent pas bien d'écouter un petit extrait de  *HELL AIN'T A BAD PLACE TO BE*. :style:
D'autres extraits sur *cette page*.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, d'ailleurs, &#224; lire imp&#233;rativement.


 
_Oui et d'ailleurs pour apporter encore quelques pr&#233;cisions et appuyer ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit: chacun est le bienvenu aux AEC, dans une tenue d&#233;cente et que la morale ne r&#233;prouve pas... Contr&#244;le strict sera effectu&#233; &#224; l'entr&#233;e._

_Moi-m&#234;me lors de ma premi&#232;re AEC en 2004 j'&#233;tais v&#233;cu d'un magnifique bermuda, des d&#233;sormais traditionnelles schlapettes (qui permettent d'entrer au Cab') et des non moins mythiques lunettes jaunes. Nul doute que chacun fera appel &#224; sa cr&#233;ativit&#233; pour apporter joie et bonheur &#224; cette soir&#233;e._

_Une pr&#233;cision encore: les nouveaux se verront appliquer d&#232;s leur arriv&#233;e au Lou Pascalou, le c&#233;l&#232;bre supplice de l'iPod, dont Amok parle et sait appliquer bien mieux que moi. Il va sans dire que la gente f&#233;minine sera dispens&#233;e de ce ch&#226;timent. En revanche des fl&#232;ches indiqueront l'arri&#232;re-salle o&#249; elles devront se diriger imm&#233;diatement. Un vestiaire se situera &#224; l'entr&#233;e pour y laisser leurs v&#234;tements. L&#224;, Mackie, notre latin lover, les accueillera, quatre verres de bi&#232;res dans chaque main. Des fauteuils, canap&#233;s et autres rafraichissements seront &#224; leur disposition. Les mod&#233;rateurs, ainsi que quelques "ex" seront &#233;galement pr&#233;sents: l'Amok, la Foguenne, la Bengilli, Al&#232;m, la rezba, etc. et pourront disposer sans compter des arrivantes._

_Nous comptons donc sur votre bonne tenue. La soir&#233;e d&#233;butera &#224; 20h pour se terminer &#224; 23h59. Des boissons gazeuses seront servies. La soir&#233;e sera plac&#233;e sur le signe du "ce soir je ne bois pas"._


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

C'est toujours la m&#234;me serveuse au Lou ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

Bien alors il n'y aura pas d'after


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien alors il n'y aura pas d'after


Commence déjà par venir à la soirée  l'after on verra ça after...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Commence déjà par venir à la soirée  l'after on verra ça after...




Sauf que je viendrai ...


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que je viendrai ...



tu viens en taxi?


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu viens en taxi?




J'ai fais la promesse a une personne , je me dois de la respecter


----------



## Xav' (3 Août 2006)

> *
> 
> j'oubliais : Bises au Nounours du Bourbonnais : Xav' !*  :love: :love:



:rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Je vois que tous les vieux de la vieille sont fidèles au rendez-vous !  :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours la m&#234;me serveuse au Lou ?


_non... je les ai trop us&#233; les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, avec Momo, on a d&#233;cid&#233; de changer avant l'Apple Expo. Il en reste une mais elle ne veut plus me parler... et je n'ai m&#234;me pas compris pourquoi... (j'&#233;tais mort-caisse faut dire ! )_




			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :love: :love:



_attention, un passage extr&#233;mement private-joke :_

_*COPPAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!*_


_&#231;a va mon ex-ch&#233;ri d'amour de bisounounours de comodo du Bar* ?!! :love: :love:_



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tous les vieux de la vieille sont fid&#232;les au rendez-vous !  :love:


 _
on a quand m&#234;me un souci avec toi : il faut qu'on pr&#233;voit un acc&#232;s pour le camion-ambulance r&#233;frig&#233;rant et comme la rue des Panoyaux est assez &#233;troite...     



*(nous fumes les premiers &#224; nous user sur la mod&#233;ration du bar, ceci &#224; l'intention des nioubes ! )

ps : &#231;a serait bien que le Chapadingue nous rejoigne....  ... nan, j'd&#233;conne...    il se fera encore Mickey s'il vient... 
_


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tous les vieux de la vieille sont fidèles au rendez-vous !  :love:


 
J'en aiguise ma langue...  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _
> on a quand m&#234;me un souci avec toi : il faut qu'on pr&#233;voit un acc&#232;s pour le camion-ambulance r&#233;frig&#233;rant et comme la rue des Panoyaux est assez &#233;troite...     _



oh, un d&#233;ambulateur et deux pains de glace devraient faire l'affaire


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> oh, un d&#233;ambulateur et deux pains de glace devraient faire l'affaire


 _
oui, on sait que de toute fa&#231;on, on garde le d&#233;ambulateur pour toi &#224; la fin de la soir&#233;e !   _


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _
> oui, on sait que de toute fa&#231;on, on garde le d&#233;ambulateur pour toi &#224; la fin de la soir&#233;e !   _


l'avantage avec le d&#233;ambulateur, c'est que j'aurai les deux mains occup&#233;es. ce qui devrait vous tranquilliser, toi et t&#233;o, en cas de mont&#233;e de la rue de Menilmuche


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage avec le déambulateur, c'est que j'aurai les deux mains occupées. ce qui devrait vous tranquilliser, toi et téo, en cas de montée de la rue de Menilmuche



_ah j'avais cru que tu te prenais pour un cycliste compatissant et que tu nous poussaient par la selle... _


----------



## Freelancer (4 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ah j'avais cru que tu te prenais pour un cycliste compatissant et que tu nous poussaient par la selle... _


j'ai suivi les conseils du medecin de Floyd Landis: une bonne cuite avant une étape difficile


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai suivi les conseils du medecin de Floyd Landis: une bonne cuite avant une &#233;tape difficile


_Floyd Landis a bien raison car on a bien senti la mont&#233;e de testost&#233;rone...   
*
 ceci dit : on revient au sujet...*

j'esp&#232;re une chose cette ann&#233;e : que la d&#233;co murale soit moins moche et que l'atmosph&#232;re parisienne permette que la terrasse soit ouverte pour nous laisser tout le bar...   
_


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2006)

on tiendra bien le comptoir :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est pas le comptoir qui a besoin d'appuis


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En général c'est pas le comptoir qui a besoin d'appuis



_je propose qu'on fasse tous comme Amok : qu'on vienne tous avec son déambulateur...     (segway autorisé pour les frimeurs ! )_


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _je propose qu'on fasse tous comme Amok : qu'on vienne tous avec son déambulateur...     (segway autorisé pour les frimeurs ! )_



Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : c'est quoi, un déambulateur ? Un être avec de la poitrine, souvent les cheveux longs, et qui a une voix bien plus agréable que celle de beaucoup de mecs ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : c'est quoi, un déambulateur ? Un être avec de la poitrine, souvent les cheveux longs, et qui a une voix bien plus agréable que celle de beaucoup de mecs ?


Non, ça, c'est une déambulatrice, tu confonds!


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça, c'est une déambulatrice, tu confonds!



Ah... Alors au taon pour moi !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

Toi aussi tu p&#234;ches?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah... Alors au taon pour moi !


Voil&#224;. 

Une d&#233;ambulatrice, dans le meilleur des cas, &#231;a peut donner &#231;a : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. :love: 


			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu p&#234;ches?


 Non, je crois que tu confonds avec *la p&#234;che aux moules*... :rose: 

 

 

[Edith]
Quoiqu'en relisant mieux*ce post*, tu n'as tout de m&#234;me pas compl&#232;tement tort, dans un sens... 
[/Edith]


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu pêches?



Je suis modérateur, je fais ce que je veux !


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _(segway autorisé pour les frimeurs ! )_



vous avez dis benjamin ?


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vous avez dis benjamin ?



Tu comprends pourquoi tu ne seras jamais admin ?!


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

parce que je ne suis pas vieux et en d&#233;ambulateur ?


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parce que je ne suis pas vieux et en déambulateur ?



Oh, tu sais, on peut être jeune et déambuler aussi !


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

ne parle pas des choses qui ne sont plus de ton age


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas des choses qui ne sont plus de ton age



Bon, Alem, explique lui, moi je ne peux plus....  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

ata on n&#233;gocie un nikkor 50 mm f 1,4 AF-D


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ata on n&#233;gosie


Il y a un je-ne-sais-quoi chez ce gar&#231;on qui me laissera toujours admiratif !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

J'y crois pas 
Alem organise une partouze et y'a que des mecs qui répondent


----------



## Taho! (5 Août 2006)

Oui, mais Al&#232;m aime tellement embrasser des mecs...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas
> Alem organise une partouze et y'a que des mecs qui répondent


Moi, il m'avait semblé comprendre qu'il n'y aurait pas que des mecs à cette soirée, tout de même. 

Ceci dit, ce sera encore plus vrai si tu pointes le bout de ton bec d'autruche.


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Toi , tu connais pas le Lou


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toi , tu connais pas le Lou


 Je n'y suis encore jamais allé, c'est vrai, mais cela ne m'empêche pas de lire les posts dans Rendez-Vous, ni de communiquer avec les un(e)s et les autres sur iChat ou en utilisant différents moyens de communication de la technologie moderne...


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toi , tu connais pas le Lou



non ... rien :mouais: :rose:


----------



## iNano (5 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Toi , tu connais pas le Lou


C'est moi ou... ça n'a rien à voir ? :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou... ça n'a rien à voir ? :mouais:




C un peu toi


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

note pour moi m&#234;me : payer  un verre a inano et a virpeen :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Août 2006)

Et moi , personne ?


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et moi , personne ?



euh ... il y a comme un vent :rose:


----------



## iNano (5 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note pour moi même : payer  un verre a inano et a virpeen :rose:



Vivement l'AEC !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (5 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note pour moi même : payer  un verre a inano et a virpeen :rose:


Hihi... Faudra pas que j'oublie mon Lensbaby...:rose: ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Moi, il m'avait semblé comprendre qu'il n'y aurait pas que des mecs à cette soirée, tout de même.
> 
> Ceci dit, ce sera encore plus vrai si tu pointes le bout de ton bec d'autruche.



Oui j'ai vu mais relis bien l'annonce d'Alem, elle est ambigüe.

Mon bec d'autruche ne sait pas ce qu'il fait demain (enfin si demain) mais le 16 septembre .... L'Apple expo c'est quand ? C'est pas l'endroit où l'on voit pleins de trucs que je pourrais jamais me payer ?

Ou alors c'est juste pour voir mais êtes vous fréquentables ?


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> êtes vous fréquentables ?



Incontestablement : non.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Incontestablement : non.



Bah moi non plus :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais quand même bien le connaître, moi, ton petit bec d'autruche



J'aimerais bien vous connaître aussi mais une autrcuhe sauvage dans une AE civilisée 

Sinon sérieusement, on parle bien de la même chose ?
On m'en a déjà parlé il parait que c'est à voir.


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien vous conna&#238;tre aussi mais une autrcuhe sauvage dans une AE civilis&#233;e
> 
> Sinon s&#233;rieusement, on parle bien de la m&#234;me chose ?
> On m'en a d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; il parait que c'est &#224; voir.


Disons que l'expo en elle-m&#234;me est vite parcourue. Non seulement ce n'est pas immense, mais de plus une fois que tu as vu un mac, tu les as &#224; peu pr&#232;s tous vus : on ne va pas tomber &#224; genoux devant toutes les vitrines ! 
Il y a bien quelques stands d'&#233;diteurs de logiciels et des vendeurs de sacs, mais bon... (avis personnel).

C'est surtout l'occase de passer sur le stand MacG et de voir des individus _en vrai_, qui jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent n'&#233;taient que des avatars. Il suffit d'observer les vases communicants entre le pommier et le bar d'en face pour s'en convaincre !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Disons que l'expo en elle-même est vite parcourue. Non seulement ce n'est pas immense, mais de plus une fois que tu as vu un mac, tu les as à peu près tous vus : on ne va pas tomber à genoux devant toutes les vitrines !
> Il y a bien quelques stands d'éditeurs de logiciels et des vendeurs de sacs, mais bon... (avis personnel).
> 
> C'est surtout l'occase de passer sur le stand MacG et de voir des individus _en vrai_, qui jusqu'à présent n'étaient que des avatars. Il suffit d'observer les vases communicants entre le pommier et le bar d'en face pour s'en convaincre !



Tu es en train de me dire que ça vaut pas le coup de venir toute la semaine 
Je ne serais pas venue toute la semaine.

Par contre où loger ?


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre o&#249; loger ?


Vois ca avec Mackie ! 



			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serais pas venue toute la semaine.


Il ne faut jamais dire jamais : certaines visiteuses de l'AEC 2003 sont toujours rang&#233;es dans son placard ! A toutes fins utiles, ferme le gaz en partant de chez toi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vois ca avec Mackie !



Il n'aurait pas un stand unique de batterie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en train de me dire que ça vaut pas le coup de venir toute la semaine
> Je ne serais pas venue toute la semaine.
> 
> Par contre où loger ?


 L'année dernière, il existait un *thread spécifique* pour l'hébergement durant l'Apple Expo. 
 Je crois que ça avait très bien fonctionné. 
 Peut-être un thread de ce genre va-t-il s'ouvrir cette année, je ne sais pas.


----------



## teo (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A propos l'after se fait chez qui ? teo ou Ficelle ?



Ah les chacals, c'est comme du temps des Keynotes, ils veulent tous avoir leur place pour l'open bar  

Plus sérieusement, j'accueillerai volontiers les macgéen-nes dans la *Résidence Les Hauts de Ménilmuche*, mais étant donné que la _Suite Tour Eiffel_ ou la _Suite Luxe, Calme et Volupté_ accueillera sûrement un-e investisseur minoritaire à ce moment-là _(les temps sont durs  )_, je ne peux affirmer au jour d'aujourd'hui qu'une after puisse s'y tenir  

Affaire à suivre 

Pour le logement, ça reste à voir, mais les places sont du même coup, très limitées (même en couchant ).


----------



## mado (7 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le logement, ça reste à voir, mais les places sont du même coup, très limitées (même en couchant ).


 
Je prends une option ​


----------



## yvos (7 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je prends une option ​




Moi aussi! Bastille, c'est pas pratique, alors autant aller dormir plus près


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le logement, ça reste à voir, mais les places sont du même coup, très limitées (même en couchant ).



Et on peut coucher sans dormir sur place ?!


----------



## teo (7 Août 2006)

:love: Mado, tu as priorit&#233;, tu as &#233;t&#233; la premi&#232;re &#224; demander y'a d&#233;j&#224; pas mal de temps :love:

Amok, je me doutais bien que tu me demanderais et je dis pas non (je dis rarement non &#224; un mod&#233;rateur ), mais qu'on soit d'accord: ce ne serait que purement sexuel, hein ?  Les relations longue distance ne sont pas pour moi en ce moment 
Faudra juste faire attention &#224; ton c&#339;ur, &#231;a grimpe siffle, et m&#234;me si y'a du pop***s au frais pour te remettre, j'aimerai pas te fatiguer avant de commencer 
Remarque, si tu veux &#233;viter les &#233;tages, y'a les sous-sol si on veut se la jouer _Coucherie sauvage dans une cave du 20e_  Avec une iSight dans un coin, &#231;a doit pouvoir se vendre pas mal sur certains sites hard


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2006)

Je ne pourrais pas me libérer pour le 16 par contre je ferais un passage le 13 et 14 septembre. 
Yenaurabienlàpourfairelafête. 

Téo, tu as une place le 14 vers 4h00 jusqu'à 11h00 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Amok... Faudra juste faire attention à ton cur, ça grimpe siffle, et même si y'a du pop***s au frais pour te remettre, j'aimerai pas te fatiguer avant de commencer
> Remarque, si tu veux éviter les étages, y'a les sous-sol si on veut se la jouer _Coucherie sauvage dans une cave du 20e_  Avec une iSight dans un coin, ça doit pouvoir se vendre pas mal sur certains sites hard


N'y allez pas, c'est une escroquerie ! Dix jours avec teo, pas l'ombre d'une main au cul et, assez curieusement, le sentiment de m'être fait baiser... 

P.S. à Amok : J'ai mesuré, ton fauteuil ne passe pas dans la cage d'escalier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> :love: Mado, tu as priorit&#233;, tu as &#233;t&#233; la premi&#232;re &#224; demander y'a d&#233;j&#224; pas mal de temps :love:
> 
> Amok, je me doutais bien que tu me demanderais et je dis pas non (je dis rarement non &#224; un mod&#233;rateur ), mais qu'on soit d'accord: ce ne serait que purement sexuel, hein ?  Les relations longue distance ne sont pas pour moi en ce moment
> Faudra juste faire attention &#224; ton c&#339;ur, &#231;a grimpe siffle, et m&#234;me si y'a du pop***s au frais pour te remettre, j'aimerai pas te fatiguer avant de commencer
> Remarque, si tu veux &#233;viter les &#233;tages, y'a les sous-sol si on veut se la jouer _Coucherie sauvage dans une cave du 20e_  Avec une iSight dans un coin, &#231;a doit pouvoir se vendre pas mal sur certains sites hard


On comprend mieux le sigle AE_Sauvage_. 


_Edit : M*rde, je viens de voir le titre du thread. :rose: _


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dix jours avec teo, pas l'ombre d'une main au cul





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Amok, je me doutais bien que tu me demanderais et je dis pas non



Hé hé ! Nananèreuuuuuu !   



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'on soit d'accord: ce ne serait que purement sexuel, hein ?


C'est malin : Ed va tomber sur ce post et elle va encore me faire une scène. Tu ne peux pas parler plus bas ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin : Ed va tomber sur ce post et elle va encore me faire une scène. Tu ne peux pas parler plus bas ?!


Allons, si je peux regarder, je ne fais pas de scandale.


----------



## teo (7 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Téo, tu as une place le 14 vers 4h00 jusqu'à 11h00 ?



ça devrait se faire, on en cause par èmpé 

Pour la cave, si Ed passe il est le bienvenu pour participer, on a toujours besoin d'un 3e pour détendre l'atmosphère _et le reste_ :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la cave, si Ed passe il est le bienvenu pour participer, on a toujours besoin d'un 3e pour détendre l'atmosphère _et le reste_ :rateau:


Si vous pouviez arrêter de me le chauffer, ce serait gentil.
J'ai fait mon petit repassage ce matin et je vais encore me retrouver toute froisée.


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pourrais pas me libérer pour le 16 par contre je ferais un passage le 13 et 14 septembre.
> Yenaurabienlàpourfairelafête.



J'y serai :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On comprend mieux le sigle AE_Sauvage_.
> 
> 
> _Edit : M*rde, je viens de voir le titre du thread. :rose: _



ça fait plaisir...  :mouais: toi tu viens sinon je t'attache sur un pierre au milieu de la Somme en face du quai bélu... _*comment ça "c'est déja fait" ? *(private-joke picard)  

sinon, je passe la semaine d'après, si tu es ok pour aller honorer la mémoire du papillon en buvant un rhum. 
_


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> N'y allez pas, c'est une escroquerie ! Dix jours avec teo, pas l'ombre d'une main au cul et, assez curieusement, le sentiment de m'être fait baiser...



ah tiens, moi, c'est pareil mais j'ai toujours l'impression que ça s'est passé merveilleusement bien...   



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. à Amok : J'ai mesuré, ton fauteuil ne passe pas dans la cage d'escalier.



nous y avons pensé : nous avons prévu d'installer un treuil pour le hisser sur le balcon !   



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pourrais pas me libérer pour le 16 par contre je ferais un passage le 13 et 14 septembre.
> Yenaurabienlàpourfairelafête.



note pour plus tard : penser à préparer la voiture pour le 14 et demander au chef de ne pas finir trop tard. Penser au casse-croute car ya quand même 4H d'autoroute. Penser à trouver une place de parking genre en seine-st-denis à villemomble...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en train de me dire que ça vaut pas le coup de venir toute la semaine
> Je ne serais pas venue toute la semaine.
> 
> Par contre où loger ?





			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> L'année dernière, il existait un *thread spécifique* pour l'hébergement durant l'Apple Expo.
> Je crois que ça avait très bien fonctionné.
> Peut-être un thread de ce genre va-t-il s'ouvrir cette année, je ne sais pas.


 Finalement, un thread spécifique à l'*hébergement pendant l'Apple Expo* a été créé aujourd'hui, pour les personnes qui seraient intéressées.


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

ah c'est a 15 minutes de chez moi ptetre que je viendrais me faire bannir à vie en venant vous balancer des capotes/bombes à eau en fin de soirée histoire de rafraichir l'ambiance 

as usual, je connais le chemin :rateau:

(bien sur je parle du bar...cf le début du post, ou c'etait encore a peu pres serieu )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plaisir...  :mouais: toi tu viens sinon je t'attache sur un pierre au milieu de la Somme en face du quai bélu... _*comment ça "c'est déja fait" ? *(private-joke picard)
> 
> sinon, je passe la semaine d'après, si tu es ok pour aller honorer la mémoire du papillon en buvant un rhum.
> _



J'en sais rien encore. Peut-être. 
Pour la semaine d'après, sans problème.


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien encore. Peut-être.
> Pour la semaine d'après, sans problème.



Tes promesses de douceurs étaient donc des mensonges ?!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Bon... J'en serai. &#199;a pourrait m'amuser finalement :riresadique:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tes promesses de douceurs &#233;taient donc des mensonges ?!


C'est &#224; dire que je n'ai encore rien promis. J'ai propos&#233; mes services, certes, mais sans garantie. 

Plus s&#233;rieusement _(&#231;a, je suis oblig&#233; de l'&#233;crire, c'est pour la pointe d'humour qui va suivre)_, y'en a qui bosse!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

T'as vraiment un humour &#224; chier. Tu me rappelleras de te le dire de visu...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

C'est ce que j'ai toujours appr&#233;ci&#233; chez toi, ton franc-parler.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

J'esp&#232;re que tu es fier de ton 4000&#232;me post


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'esp&#232;re que tu es fier de ton 4000&#232;me post


 

P*tain, 4000 conneries post&#233;es en 2 ans et des poussi&#232;res... Y'a pas de quoi &#234;tre fier.


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2006)

&#231;a m'a l'air tr&#232;s connot&#233; slip ce truc, quand m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

C'est &#231;a qu'est bien !!!


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qu'est bien !!!



c'est quand même 'âchement exclisif, tu vois..surtout par rapport à ceux qui n'en portent pas..

enfin, je ferais un effort :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2006)

C'est quoi la date déjà?


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#224; dire que je n'ai encore rien promis. J'ai propos&#233; mes services, certes, mais sans garantie.


Ce que je peux te proposer, perso, c'est un ban d&#233;finitif avec effacement des messages r&#233;troactif si tu ne pointes pas le bout de ta queue ! Tu vas vivre l'enfer : tes voisins ne te diront plus bonjour et les enfants pleureront sur ton passage. Tu vas perdre ton emploi. Les filles vont hurler &#224; chacune de tes apparitions. Tu auras, comme grav&#233; en lettres de feu sur le front, le mot "banni", et ce n'est pas un joli mot ! 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a m'a l'air tr&#232;s connot&#233; slip ce truc, quand m&#234;me


Pas du tout ! Pourquoi dis tu ca ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Bon. 
Etant donn&#233; que tu n'es pas le seul &#224; me r&#233;clamer, je vais essayer de passer. 
Je dis bien essayer, et ce n'est pas gagn&#233;. 
Je vous note donc dans mon emploi du temps d&#232;s maintenant, et je vois si je peux d&#233;placer un ou deux trucs et prendre des engagements sur Paris ces jours-l&#224;.


Mais je vous pr&#233;viens, c'est pas joli &#224; voir!


----------



## teo (8 Août 2006)

Oué, tu ressembleras à ça (souvenir pour ceux et celles qui ont quelques bulles  )


Alors viens. Tu pourras mater ce que tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

&#199;a sera pire apr&#232;s. Rassure toi !


----------



## teo (8 Août 2006)

Je crois que je vais devoir vider l'immeuble avant. Personne a des plots oranges pour fermer la rue ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Pourquoi &#231;a vider l'immeuble ?


----------



## teo (8 Août 2006)

Imagine un peu Amok hurlant dans la cave fa&#231;on _Pulp Fiction_, faut qui ait personne autour, &#231;a fera peur aux gens


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Imagine un peu Amok hurlant dans la cave façon _Pulp Fiction_, faut qui ait personne autour, ça fera peur aux gens



Et là, d'un coup, je me dit que cette AE elle n'a de civilisée que le nom... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et là, d'un coup, je me dit que cette AE elle n'a de civilisée que le nom... :mouais:



et encore, on fera la version réservoir dog plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Faire des projets avec l'Amok à plus d'un mois, c'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la science-fiction.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faire des projets avec l'Amok à plus d'un mois, c'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la science-fiction.


Il est en sursis à ce point???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il est en sursis à ce point???


Je ne peux rien dire, mais c'est très grave.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Que ce soit grave, je crois que tout le monde est au courant.


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Que ce soit grave, je crois que tout le monde est au courant.


 Il a pourtant l'air d'avoir un bon fond 
C'est malin : c'est maintenant que je vis au pays des @&9^*&#176; de cigales que je d&#233;couvre que le Lou Pascalou est un spot mac 
J'habitais Oberkampf et depuis le Lou Pascalou, c'&#233;tait presque toujours droit en descente : pratique


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

&#231;a, non. Il n'a pas bon fond.


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça, non. Il n'a pas bon fond.



ne confonds-tu pas avec fondement?


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2006)

Ca va comme ca, ou en plus il faut vous aider pour accelerer ?!


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va comme ca, ou en plus il faut vous aider pour accelerer ?!



Je pense que tout le monde est à fond ... si je puis me permettre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tout le monde est à fond ... si je puis me permettre


Mouhahaha! il est fou.

Non, tu ne peux pas te permettre.


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahaha! il est fou.
> 
> Non, tu ne peux pas te permettre.



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Ed : Amok n'a rien d'un psychotique !!!


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2006)

Bon, les Pipo et Mario des forums, si je vous croise sur les trottoirs parisiens ou dans la cave de chez Teo, on aura l'occasion de parler de moi (sujet extr&#232;mement interessant, c'est &#233;vident !)  

En attendant on va peut-&#234;tre rendre ce fil a sa vocation premi&#232;re. A savoir ce grand moment de joie, de fusion, de bisous sur la bouche et de l&#233;chages de barres de m&#233;tro : j'ai nomm&#233;e l'AEC 2006, bient&#244;t sur vos &#233;crans !


----------



## teo (8 Août 2006)

En fait, pour ceux et celles qui ne sont jamais venus, on boit du th&#233; en jouant aux dames  Ca n'a rien de m&#233;chant...

Comme dit le _violet_, revenons donc &#224; nos moutons  sinon &#231;a va tomber _vertement_ sur nos t&#234;tes


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

J'ai h&#226;te d'y &#234;tre :love:


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En fait, pour ceux et celles qui ne sont jamais venus, on boit du thé en jouant aux dames




_c'est exactement ça... mais c'est pas "on joue avec les dames" qu'il fallait écrire ?!!  

pour mon copain de la thiérache : non, tu peux venir en caleçon aussi, je ne porte jamais de slip...  

pour Ed : bah oui. non mais...

pour les autres : c'est quand même à chaque fois un bon moment de rigolade ! _


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _pour les autres : c'est quand même à chaque fois un bon moment de rigolade ! _


Je suis ravi de voir que tu ne me mets pas dans 'les autres'. Parce que l'Amok ne 'rigole' pas, jamais.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Faire des projets avec l'Amok à plus d'un mois, c'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la science-fiction.


Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as même pas idée. 

Tu es vraiment une chieuse !


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ravi de voir que tu ne me mets pas dans 'les autres'. Parce que l'Amok ne 'rigole' pas, jamais.


_
ouais... mais je t'ai déjà vu sourire... sisi...   

ah ça y est, je me souviens, lors de la guerre de la prose, lors de la bataille d'Austerlitz quand tu lanças la charge victorieuse et sanguinaire à la place du Maréchal Ney parti satisfaire un besoin naturel et qui revint étonné qu'un grand aristocrate comme toi venu observer la bataille en invité se prenne au jeu. On remarquera que, à ton habitude, tu ne laissas pas l'histoire se souvenir de ton nom lors de cette charge laissant toute la gloire aux Maréchaux de Napoléon. Ce jour là, l'ennemi vit ton sourire glacial et parmi les éclats d'obus, le feu de la mitraille et le sang giclant des sabres des hussards et que ce sourire avait le l'éclat de la mort. on raconte des choses similaires sur Gengis Khan, l'odeur en plus....   
_


----------



## Bialès (8 Août 2006)

Enfer et damnation, je suis de mariage ce jour là !

Je ne pourrai être des vôtres, c'est bien dommage, j'aurais aimé revoir quelques têtes que je n'ai pas aperçues depuis un bon bout de temps...

Une prochaine fois, sûrement...


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2006)

bon qui viens aussi ?


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2006)

_*lumaï vient.* elle vient de me dire qu'elle venait. j'vous jure. 

mais elle dit qu'elle préfère boire sa bière et discuter avec moi que d'écrire sur internet après une semaine passée en plein milieu du golfe du Morbihan...   
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Août 2006)

Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:



_c'est toi le type louche qui mate les femmes de manière vicieuse sans oser te présenter ? _


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _c'est toi le type louche qui mate les femmes de manière vicieuse sans oser te présenter ? _




Ca arrive de reconnaître la personne qu'a la fin ... Tu sais ?


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2006)

_merci de rester dans le sujet sans faire d'inutiles digressions, tu viens, c'est tout et tu discutes pas. sinon, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour aller te chercher par les pieds &#224; Rosny...
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

J'ai dis que je venais . Je viendrai


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Tiens.. Et si on faisait une pr&#233;-liste informelle pour voir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tiens.. Et si on faisait une pré-liste informelle pour voir ?


Dans ce cas, considère ma venue comme probable à 90% au moins. 
Moi, je connais les listes classiques, mais les pré-listes informelles, je ne sais pas faire... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

J'aime pas les listes avec les bulles l&#224;... j'ai juste envie de savoir &#224; peu pr&#232;s qui vient, et combien on sera. Rien de plus.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2006)

:king: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* J'en serai...*





 :king:


----------



## PommeQ (12 Août 2006)

Je vais essayer d'en être aussi ... histoire de vous serrer la paluche


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Avec Melle Pomme Q ?


----------



## PommeQ (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec Melle Pomme Q ?



et voila ... elle me pique la vedette ... bande d'affamés :modo:


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> et voila ... elle me pique la vedette ... bande d'affamés :modo:




Bien un univers que de mecs . Ouais , bof


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> et voila ... elle me pique la vedette ... bande d'affamés :modo:


T'en fais pas. Il n'y a pas que des ado pr&#233;-pub&#232;res... c'est m&#234;me une minorit&#233;.


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2006)

Nous serons là aussi (Virpeen & moi)... C'est notre première Apple Expo, alors on veut faire les choses bien...


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2006)

tourn&#233;e pour toutes


----------



## mado (13 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas. Il n'y a pas que des ado pré-pubères... c'est même une minorité.



Ah merdre 
Je viendrai vérifier quand même rapidement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tiens.. Et si on faisait une pré-liste informelle pour voir ?



*JE VIENS PAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

T'es s&#251;r ? :mouais: C'est balot &#231;a. J'aurais m&#234;me condescendu &#224; te laisser quelques menues proies... Pour une fois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

Ah, oui, mais non... Condescendre, ça vient pas du fond du coeur... Ça compte pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

J'aurai condescendu parce que je suis vex&#233; que tu ne viennes pas. Sinon, j'aurai partag&#233; ma pitance avec plaisir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

L'année prochaîne, qui sait ...  
Mais juste pour le fun... Les bécanes et autres gadgets, ça me pompe


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Ah... ? Y'a un salon le m&#234;me jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Je serai avec vous par la pensée, comme chaque année.
Concernant ma présence physique, je réserve ma réponse. Je redoute de briser la mystique.


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

mmmhhh.....
c'est o&#249; Paris ?!........


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je serai avec vous par la pensée, comme chaque année.
> Concernant ma présence physique, je réserve ma réponse. Je redoute de briser la mystique.




De toutes façons, avec ce que tu brises déjà sur ce forum...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons, avec ce que tu brises déjà sur ce forum...  :rateau:


Comment dois-je l'entendre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comment dois-je l'entendre ?




Mais tu le sais bien mon gros nounours :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu le sais bien mon gros nounours :love:


Tu n'as pas encore gagné le droit d'être aussi familier, jeune homme. Mais je peux consentir à cet autre sacrifice... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2006)

Mmmhh nounours, c'est vrai que tu piques


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmhh nounours, c'est vrai que tu piques


Attention, je mords aussi.


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Attention, je mords aussi.



je te réserve un verre ?


----------



## teo (16 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien un univers que de mecs . Ouais , bof



t'inquiète, c'est jamais perdu pour tout le monde


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, c'est jamais perdu pour tout le monde




Si ca peut faire un heureux ....


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, c'est jamais perdu pour tout le monde


p'têt pas v'nir, alors.........


----------



## teo (16 Août 2006)

Je suis toujours sage  Je touche avec les yeux uniquement


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2006)

Je viende, je viende....

Je fais la totale...







...pas de m&#233;prise hein ! je cause de la Porte de Versaille et du Lou... ni plus ni moins ...
suis mari&#233; avec un enfant mouaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours sage  Je touche avec les yeux uniquement


Ce garçon a une mobilité oculaire de bonobo.


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si ca peut faire un heureux ....



a tien, sonny viens  nous montré le tomber de futal !


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce garçon a une mobilité oculaire de bonobo.



_ah non, j'infirme la chose, il a le regard lent... je l'ai toujours battu au test de rapidité en terrasse...    _


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tien, sonny viens  nous montré le tomber de futal !



Risque pas, supporte pas les invertis.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Risque pas, supporte pas les invertis.



dommage dire que certain étaient près a tomber le futal pour toi, dommage, mais c'est l'intention qui compte


----------



## teo (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce garçon a une mobilité oculaire de bonobo.


Et on parle pas des mains et du reste 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ah non, j'infirme la chose, il a le regard lent... je l'ai toujours battu au test de rapidité en terrasse...    _




J'ai fait des progrès ces derniers temps  Certaines terrasses s'en rappellent encore _rue Ste  de la B_  



Je sors... _prendre un peu l'air: Fais chaud d'un coup, là non ?_


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2006)

&#199;a va teo ? L'air a fait du bien ?  

Bon sinon il va falloir voir &#224; trouver qui pourrait faire du covoiturage Les Ulis / le Lou surtout pour l'aller, pour le retour on trouvera plus facilement, j'pense. Il y en a un qui a rat&#233; celle de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re et qui ne voudrait pas remettre &#231;a cette ann&#233;e !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Oh... je crois voir de qui tu parles. C'est poilu, m&#234;me !


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2006)

Tr&#232;s oui ! 
enfin un peu dissym&#233;trique maintenant &#224; certains endroits !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Je te crois sur paroles !


----------



## teo (23 Août 2006)

La Charte  


_Je me bouche les oreilles, je n'ai rien entendu, rien lu  Je ne suis m&#234;me plus l&#224; _


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2006)

&#199;a peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s sensuel des genoux mais de l&#224; &#224; se heurter &#224; la charte, quand m&#234;me !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> La Charte
> 
> 
> _Je me bouche les oreilles, je n'ai rien entendu, rien lu  Je ne suis m&#234;me plus l&#224; _




Mouais on voit quand m&#234;me encore un bout qui d&#233;passe ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

Je ne viens plus a cette AES . Plus trop le coeur a venir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, ce n'&#233;tait pas une AES...


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

Qu'importe . AES ou AEC , je n'ai plus l'envie de venir surtout pour subir les remarques de certain(e)s ...Et puis c'est encore trop loin dans le temps pour que je me d&#233;cide


----------



## Virpeen (23 Août 2006)

Ben dis-donc, si tu fuis tous les lieux où tu croises des gens qui pourraient te faire des remarques...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne viens plus a cette AES . Plus trop le coeur a venir


Regardez l'autre qui fait son DocEvil !


----------



## imimi (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Regardez l'autre qui fait son DocEvil !


Pâle copie.
Mauvaise qualité.


Manque de classe tout ça... et d'originalité... :hein:


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

_ah tiens... lumai, tu vas gagner ton pari... j'aurais pas assez de sous pour  payer toutes ces bi&#232;res &#224; offrir, faut que je soudoie Damour... :love:

ps : s'il faut aller aux Ulis chercher le Chewbacca, ma voiture connait le chemin par c&#339;ur et &#231;a me permettra d'aller faire un b&#233;cot &#224; mes neveux et manger du pain perdu avec eux (j'inviterais nounours tiens... )
_


----------



## teo (23 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe . AES ou AEC , je n'ai plus l'envie de venir surtout pour subir les remarques de certain(e)s ...Et puis c'est encore trop loin dans le temps pour que je me décide



Allez Greg, tu vas venir et tu vas t'amuser 

Tu me dis _c'est loin_, mais bon... à peine 3 semaines ? Tu as tout le temps de changer d'avis


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Regardez l'autre qui fait son DocEvil !



_n'empêche, toi tu pourrais venir en dépensant un peu d'argent* mais l'autre... faut juste qu'il utilise sa carte imagin'R... 

*et ça me ferait bien plaisir. `


ah tiens... lumai, tu vas gagner ton pari... j'aurais pas assez de sous pour  payer toutes ces bières à offrir, faut que je soudoie Damour... :love:

ps : s'il faut aller aux Ulis chercher le Chewbacca, ma voiture connait le chemin par cur et ça me permettra d'aller faire un bécot à mes neveux et manger du pain perdu avec eux (j'inviterais nounours tiens... )_


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2006)

Le bug de 4 h est en avance


----------



## imimi (23 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Le bug de 4 h est en avance


Pitain j'croyais qu'y avait que chez moi qu'&#231;a buggait 



Mais je note que c'est quand m&#234;me moi qui ai gagn&#233; au nombre


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Le bug de 4 h est en avance




_oui ! _


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> P&#226;le copie.
> Mauvaise qualit&#233;.
> 
> 
> Manque de classe tout &#231;a... et d'originalit&#233;... :hein:




D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez Greg, tu vas venir et tu vas t'amuser
> 
> Tu me dis _c'est loin_, mais bon... à peine 3 semaines ? Tu as tout le temps de changer d'avis




Je crois pas non


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu te permet de juger quelqu'un que tu connais pas ...


_o&#249; juge-t'elle quelqu'un ?

bon, sois tu viens, soit tu ne viens pas. si tu ne viens pas, tu vas &#233;nerver quelques personnes...
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Si tu viens aussi d'ailleurs !

  


(ouais rooooh... Si on peut plus d&#233;conner !!! pfff  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _où juge-t'elle quelqu'un ?
> 
> bon, sois tu viens, soi tu ne viens pas. si tu ne viens pas, tu vas énerver quelques personnes...
> _



" Pale copie " ...


----------



## imimi (23 Août 2006)

_non rien..._


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Août 2006)

Je ferai peut etre un tour dire bonjour a certain(e)s et resterait si l'ambiance est sympa


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

> _ 				Derni&#232;re modification par imimi Aujourd'hui &#224; 20h40. 				Motif: &#233;dit&#233; par moi : motif moi est parfois cruelle... _


_

au vu d'une photo de ikiki o&#249; l'on voyait tes l&#232;vres carmins, je ne doute pas que tu sois cruelle mais je ne plains pas non plus le beau gorille... je serais heureux de vous croiser. 

et content de le faire avec toi greg. 
_


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

_la petite mais charmante chosemoderne est attendu par tonton al&#232;m dans le sujet AEC, la petite chosemoderne... :love: :love: :love:_


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2006)

euh :rose:


j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; lire votre thread mais c'est trop long, y a pas un r&#233;sum&#233; ? :rose: qui vient, etc...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> euh :rose:
> 
> 
> j'ai commencé à lire votre thread mais c'est trop long, y a pas un résumé ? :rose: qui vient, etc...



une sorte de liste quoi :mouais:


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> euh :rose:
> 
> 
> j'ai commencé à lire votre thread mais c'est trop long, y a pas un résumé ? :rose: qui vient, etc...



les mêmes que d'habitude ... 3 - 4 nioub en plus ... des suisses qui passait par la ... et smg qui ne viendra pas comme d'hab


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> une sorte de liste quoi :mouais:


n'ai pas dit une liste mais un r&#233;sum&#233;, mais oh


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> qui vient, etc...



toi, moi et d'autres mais l&#224; j'ai comme oubli&#233; leur pr&#233;sence...   
_
en gros, sinon, yaura des chewbaccas &#224; deux roues, des jolies filles avec des jolis yeux ou des jolis bouches ou les deux, un grand chat, un nain trilobite, un suisse suisse, un ou deux demis-suisses mais fran&#231;ais quand m&#234;me, un chauve rouge, un chauve ultra-violet, un grand &#233;bourriff&#233;, un lapin sur son v&#233;lo, un nain porte quoi&#8482;, un squirrel g&#233;ant en Pontiac, une paire de rames, un jurassique du 17&#232;me arrondissement de brooklyn, un jouteur s&#233;tois pamois&#233;, une brune divine, mon th&#233; au paradis, mon picard d'mes gins, la jeune fille aux mains, la berg&#232;re lotophage, le 281 270&#232;me anonyme, un cas bille d'amour, et plein d 'autres choses...



_


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2006)

j'ai exactement dit &#231;a :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2006)

dans l'ordre de r&#233;ponse :

[MGZ] al&#232;m
teo
SJP
lumai
freelancer
bengilli
Galat&#233;e + Saltabadil  
elisnice
yvos
Web'O
maiwen
macinside
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
odr&#233; ?
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer

&#224; suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Chu super heureux... il a m&#234;me mis :love: apr&#232;s mon pseudo.


tiens...


Je crois que j'ai encore plus le c&#339;ur &#224; venir...


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Chu super heureux... il a même mis :love: après mon pseudo.


et moi il a rien mis  quoi ... Dégoutée :hein:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi il a rien mis  quoi ... Dégoutée :hein:



_euh... relis lentement... je veux bien te mettre un :love: mais pour le reste, on voit plus tard ?_


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2006)

Tu peux rajouter &#231;a &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de mon pseudo: 

'rci


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2006)

... oh p***** :rose: 

non mais tu sais c'est l'amour tout ça   :mouais: 

du coup je dis plus rien et le truc là haut il va dire "bonjour maiwen, ça fait quelques jours que vous n'avez rien posté blabla"


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

dans l'ordre de r&#233;ponse :

[MGZ] al&#232;m
teo
SJP
lumai
freelancer
bengilli
Galat&#233;e + Saltabadil  
elisnice
yvos
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
odr&#233; ?
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer

&#231;a vous va l&#224; ? 

&#224; suivre donc... 


ps : mais oui maiwen on t'aime... :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

Web'O a dit:
			
		

>


 _
merci beaucoup, j'apprécie énormément qu'on m'embrasse avec la langue mais autant de petits smileys, ça doit chatouiller, non ? 
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> odré ?



Mon compte en banque m'a dit ça va pas être possible ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Août 2006)

Et moi rien


----------



## benjamin (24 Août 2006)

Y'a une 'tite soir&#233;e MacG avant (&#224; laquelle tu devrais aussi &#234;tre, R&#233;mi), mais je tenterai de ne pas manquer pas cette AE. :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2006)

Je suis en train de prendre mes renseignements, je devrais pouvoir vous confirmer si je viendrai ou pas dans le courant de la semaine prochaine (regarder pour le Thalys, comment me demerder sur place... :love: )


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une 'tite soirée MacG avant (à laquelle tu devrais aussi être, Rémi)



_je passerais vous bisouter (avec Bassman) _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

(on m'dit jamais rien à moi... :mouais: )


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (on m'dit jamais rien à moi... :mouais: )



_moi non plus, on me l'avait pas dit... pardi. _


----------



## benjamin (24 Août 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre parce que rien n'a encore &#233;t&#233; dit. A suivre.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être parce que rien n'a encore été dit. A suivre.



_ah... dis, baindejamine... j'ai un truc à te dire ! _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Bon sang !!! Mais c'est bien sûr


----------



## iNano (24 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et moi rien


Ben oui, t'as dit que tu venais pas ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

Et jojo ?


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_par contre, je lui ai promis un bain dans l'&#233;tang St-Pierre... 


(ps pour Ed : figure-toi que je l'ai travers&#233; une ann&#233;e o&#249; l'hiver &#233;tait s&#233;rieux et un soir j'&#233;tais s&#233;rieusement bourr&#233;... travers&#233; de l'Ile au Saule jusqu'au premier ponton... me suis fait peur seulement le lendemain, le soir je trouvais &#231;a dr&#244;le... :affraid
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

:afraid:

T'&#233;tais pas pleins de boutons le lendemain??? 

Le froid, &#231;a conserve. 
'sp&#232;ce de malade.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_nan, c'&#233;tait gel&#233;... c'est &#231;a qui m'a fait peur... &#224; la nage en combinaison int&#233;grale avec traitement antibiotiques &#224; la rigueur mais bourr&#233; en marchant sur la glace... :affraid: :affraid:

ah tiens, si jamais, ya de supers morilles sous les Gingkos des terrasses... (on voit le gars qui habitait &#224; c&#244;t&#233; ! )-
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _nan, c'&#233;tait gel&#233;... c'est &#231;a qui m'a fait peur... &#224; la nage en combinaison int&#233;grale avec traitement antibiotiques &#224; la rigueur mais bourr&#233; en marchant sur la glace... :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> ah tiens, si jamais, ya de supers morilles sous les Gingkos des terrasses... (on voit le gars qui habitait &#224; c&#244;t&#233; ! )-
> _


Merci pour les Morilles. Mais je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir faire confiance &#224; un type qui marche bourr&#233; sur l'&#233;tang St-Pierre.


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2006)

oh, les pitchards, &#231;a va!?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

L'information que j'attendais vient de tomber, ne comptez pas sur moi pour l'AEC. 
La prochaine fois.


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2006)

_dommage ! 
_


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2006)

p&#244; possib' pour moi, trop civilis&#233; 

par contre partant pour toutes les off prec&#233;dentes


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2006)

Helas, je ne suis libre que le 15 !


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Helas, je ne suis libre que le 15 !



_ok, tu me réserves ta nuit ?!  :love: :love: _


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ok, tu me réserves ta nuit ?!  :love: :love: _




Mais pour quoi faire ?


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour quoi faire ?



_attends, Doc a pas fini de m'énumérer tes positions préférées... _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _attends, Doc a pas fini de m'énumérer tes positions préférées... _


J'aimerais que ce qui est privé le reste. Car qu'il soit bien clair, en public, que je te déteste.


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais que ce qui est priv&#233; le reste. Car qu'il soit bien clair, en public, que je te d&#233;teste.



_
et c'est bien r&#233;ciproque... mais j'ai pas bien compris comment tu faisais avec l'assistance respiratoire... :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:    _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _
> et c'est bien réciproque... mais j'ai pas bien compris comment tu faisais avec l'assistance respiratoire... :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:    _


Si tu es déjà paumé à ce stade-là, on est pas encore rendu à l'arrimage des couches confiance.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2006)

Puisque c'est comme ca, je passerai la nuit avec la Bengilli !  :love:


----------



## bengilli (26 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Puisque c'est comme ca, je passerai la nuit avec la Bengilli !  :love:



et voilà, comme d'hab, quand le patron a une contrariété c'est sur moi qu'il cogne quand il rentre... :love: 

tu me diras tout bon modo se doit d'être alcolo et de battre sa femme 

blague à part le 16 ça m'arrange moyen, si t'es là le 15 on peut aller boire des golpe avec ceux que ça intéresse...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> blague à part le 16 ça m'arrange moyen, si t'es là le 15 on peut aller boire des golpe avec ceux que ça intéresse...


Si j'en suis, ça m'intéresse. Mais je ne serai fixé qu'au dernier moment.


----------



## bengilli (26 Août 2006)

v'la aut' chose...

pr&#233;viens assez t&#244;t qu'on aille faire des courses "diverses" chez Tang Fr&#232;res


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> v'la aut' chose...
> 
> préviens assez tôt qu'on aille faire des courses "diverses" chez Tang Frères


Vas-y, raille... N'empêche que Pascal me parle toujours avec émotion de tes balancements plus qu'incertains sur sa balustrade, jeune padawan.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

Je viens tiens.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Je viens tiens.


Moins de 1000 messages, c'est 100 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moins de 1000 messages, c'est 100 euros.


Il a peut-être des talents cachés. Ne décourage pas la jeunesse.


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il a peut-&#234;tre des talents cach&#233;s. Ne d&#233;courage pas la jeunesse.


Je ne d&#233;courage pas, je donne les tarifs : il y a d&#233;j&#224; eu des plaintes concernant l'absence d'information a ce sujet. Des nioubs malpolis qui ralaient au moment de passer &#224; la caisse lors des pr&#233;c&#233;dentes AES. 

Nous avons m&#234;me du, en 2003, en &#233;carteler un pour exemple afin de calmer les troupes. On a offert les morceaux &#224; Mackie.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des nioubs malpolis qui râlaient...


Double pléonasme, c'est la grande forme.


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

Je ....


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

vais ...


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

faire ....


----------



## Lastrada (26 Août 2006)

...en sorte d'augmenter mon nombre de posts alors.


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ok, tu me réserves ta nuit ?!  :love: :love: _




Amok, je te rappelle qu'on devait finir dans ma cave  

Ed ne vient plus, toi tu disparais... pfff 

_Paroles, paroles _

C'est Alzeimer ou c'est que tu veux me vexer ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est Alzeimer ou c'est que tu veux me vexer ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre, très cher. Il fait monter le désir. C'est son grand truc.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2006)

Je serais bien venu moi... (bien remarquer que c'est écrit en 2 mots...  )

Mais je suis pas d'la jacquette fendue... c'est grave ?


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

oh sur un malentendu


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2006)

Chez nous les malentendus ça finit souvent trés mal....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Je suis désolé. J'avais bien pris mon badge et détourné les fonds nécessaires de ma pauvre pension mais les événements en ont décidé autrement. Je prenserai bien à vous, et espère que la décision de ne plus faire l'expo à Paris sera reportée.


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2006)

Le ciel est bleu, des plantations d'orangers, des Four by Four partout, des eoliennes sur des kilometres, des ranchs au milieu de nul part, des collines recouvertes d'herbes jaunies et sechees par le soleil, et Cupertino qui n'est pas loin...
Bref rien qui ne me fasse regretter la cave de Teo..... (8.45am)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le ciel est bleu, des plantations d'orangers, des Four by Four partout, des eoliennes sur des kilometres, des ranchs au milieu de nul part, des collines recouvertes d'herbes jaunies et sechees par le soleil, et Cupertino qui n'est pas loin...
> Bref rien qui ne me fasse regretter la cave de Teo..... (8.45am)


Gnagnagna... Restes-y chez les Ricains ! On ne te regrettera pas !


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

t'inqui&#232;te, je te la ferai d&#233;couvrir &#224; ton retour


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, je te la ferai découvrir à ton retour


Tu verras, comme cave, c'est bath.  (Pascal 77 )


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, je te la ferai découvrir à ton retour



@dendrimere : tu peux remplir ton sac à dos de bombes de mousse à raser


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moins de 1000 messages, c'est 100 euros.


j'ai le droit à un rabais, alors ?!........


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> @dendrimere : tu peux remplir ton sac &#224; dos de bombes de mousse &#224; raser



DocEvil et toi, chandler_jf n'y avez jamais &#233;t&#233; convi&#233;, alors hein, on se tait  


et ben non y'a rien de particulier en blanc, mais par contre j'&#233;tais s&#251;r que vous rueriez dessus, pensant &#224; d'innommables perversit&#233;s. Et ben non. Rien de tout cela  Z'&#234;tes si pr&#233;visibles pfffff


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Août 2006)

Quel dommage j'aime bien visiter les caves   :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2006)

Merci Teo,  mais je n'ai pas encore evacuer la scene de pulp fiction....


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

Bah, c'&#233;tait pour faire peur.

Je ferai une visite group&#233;e une fois l'AE pass&#233;e alors


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'était pour faire peur.
> 
> Je ferai une visite groupée une fois l'AE passée alors



On peut prendre des photos pendant la visite ?


----------



## teo (26 Août 2006)

On filme pas mal aussi


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On filme pas mal aussi


 
Ah ouais...   m**** ....


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Amok, je te rappelle qu'on devait finir dans ma cave


J'avais compris que si nous venions &#224; deux, cela ne posait pas de probl&#232;me... Bon, je me suis tromp&#233; alors. Au moins, avec bengilli, quand il y en a pour deux... :love:

Bon, je viens de passer la soir&#233;e avec Le concombre, Patoch et Supermoquette. Les bars de Aix sont encore entiers et le ros&#233; de Provence semble plaire au Suisse (pour le pluriel je ne sais pas : nous n'en avions qu'un pour le test). Tout va donc bien sous le soleil ! 

En rentrant, il y avait un renard au milieu de la route. Est-ce un signe ?!!!


----------



## teo (27 Août 2006)

De toute fa&#231;on, vous arriverez pas &#224; monter la cote


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2006)

Hop hop hop. Comme j'l'ai dit a qquns je confirme ma pr&#233;sence !


Ah ! ca rigole moins tout de suite hein ?

Bon hormis &#231;a, R&#233;my, on s'appelle dans la semaine qui pr&#233;c&#232;de pour se mettre au point ? J'pourrais &#234;tre que pour la soir&#233;e du samedi, sinon &#231;a va me faire trop et physiquement je tiendrais pas le samedi. J'veux vraiment en profiter a fond cette ann&#233;e.

J'sors de l'h&#244;pital psychiatrique le 12, donc j'serais bien chez ouam. En revanche, est ce que tu aurais &#233;ventuellement une 2eme place pour le voiturage ?

C'est pas que j'ai grossi, mais peut &#234;tre que ma douce se joindrait a la soir&#233;e - a confirmer quand m&#234;me.

Vala. Bon c'est l'heure je retourne chez les fous....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Oula... j'ai int&#233;r&#234;t &#224;  distribuer tous les bourre-pifs avant, moi, tu vas encore tout me piquer !! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2006)

si mon &#233;diteur veut bien me laisser mon week-end (_festoch BD_), je viens.... mais je ne vais le savoir qu'au dernier moment...... :hein:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oula... j'ai int&#233;r&#234;t &#224;  distribuer tous les bourre-pifs avant, moi, tu vas encore tout me piquer !! :mouais:


:casse: :casse:


----------



## mado (27 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, vous arriverez pas à monter la cote


 

J'y suis bien arrivée.. et pourtant..:casse:
Tu remarqueras que cette fois-ci, j'ai choisi une solution alternative néanmoins  :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, vous arriverez pas à monter la cote



C'est pas grave : on se fera déposer sur ta terrasse en hélico !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave : on se fera déposer sur ta terrasse en hélico !


C'est bien le genre de la bengilli de jouer la fille de l'air !


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

La _jeune_ fille de l'air, plutôt !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ..Les bars de Aix sont encore entiers et le rosé de Provence semble plaire au Suisse (pour le pluriel je ne sais pas : nous n'en avions qu'un pour le test). Tout va donc bien sous le soleil !  ...



Amok, le patron du resto nous à rattrapé en courant hier soir, t'as oublié quelque chose apparemment...   :love: 








			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> En rentrant, il y avait un renard au milieu de la route. Est-ce un signe ?!!!


  !!! pourtant on a pas pris de Mei Kuei en dijo !?


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Amok, le patron du resto nous &#224; rattrap&#233; en courant hier soir, t'as oubli&#233; quelque chose apparemment...   :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Voil&#224; bien le miracle des micro-AES : tu viens en chaise roulante (ou en d&#233;ambulateur), et tu repars en courant ! 
(Concombre : Je fais un noeud &#224; mon kleenex : tout se paie, un jour !  )

Pour info : si vous navez jamais vu 3 vieillards se battre pour un d&#233;ambulateur, c'est que vous n'&#233;tiez pas l&#224; hier soir !


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je fais un noeud à mon kleenex : tout se paie, un jour !
> 
> Pour info : si vous navez jamais vu 3 vieillards se battre pour un déambulateur, c'est que vous n'étiez pas là hier soir !



de toute façon il va perdre son mouchoir ... demain il aura oublier


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de toute fa&#231;on il va perdre son mouchoir ... demain il aura oublier


Ouais, bah mettons les choses au point : question oubli, voir du c&#244;t&#233; de chez le Corse. le pauvre n'a plus toute sa t&#234;te ! 

J'en profite pour apporter un t&#233;moignage. Je sais, un mythe va s'effondrer mais tant pis : Supermoquette a l'accent Suisse. Mais pas qu'un peu, hein... Un vrai, de chez vrai ! 

Le pauvre avait dormi juste quelques heures avant de sauter dans le TGV pour arriver &#224; 10:00 &#224; Aix. Ajoutez &#224; cel&#224; que sa vie se passe quasiment toujours &#224; l'ombre, soit des montagnes, soit des bars des bo&#238;tes techno et vous comprendrez que le soleil des terrasses de caf&#233;s du Sud a failli lui &#234;tre fatal !


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour apporter un témoignage. Je sais, un mythe va s'effondrer mais tant pis : Supermoquette a l'accent Suisse. Mais pas qu'un peu, hein... Un vrai, de chez vrai !



je ne suis pas d'accord ! c'est pas un accent suisse ! c'est un accent jurassien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Concombre : Je fais un noeud &#224; mon kleenex : tout se paie, un jour !  ...



Cher Amok, qu'on soit bien d'accord une bonne fois pour toute, malgr&#233; ton charme de vieill de quinquag&#233;naire grisonnant, il ne sera jamais question de noeud entre nous...  :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Août 2006)

Ben finalement l'AE, &#231;a ne sera pas pour cette ann&#233;e, &#231;a ne s'arrange pas trop 

Une autre fois, une autre AES peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Août 2006)

Oh c'est bien dommage , Melle


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben finalement l'AE, ça ne sera pas pour cette année, ça ne s'arrange pas trop
> 
> Une autre fois, une autre AES peut-être...



dommage


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dommage


enfin, comme d'hab, ce n'est jamais que partie remise :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> enfin, comme d'hab, ce n'est jamais que partie remise :love:



commence a préparé liège :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Août 2006)

C'est quand l'AES Li&#232;ge ?


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand l'AES Liège ?



je sais pas mais la Meuse t'attend


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> commence a préparé liège :love:


Perso, quand je vois comme &#231;a a tourn&#233; &#224; n'importe quoi l'an pass&#233; je pr&#233;pare pas 

mais s'il y a une AES, sois s&#251;r que j'y serai


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

je te l'avais dis, trop de suisse c'est un mauvais pr&#233;sage


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Cher Amok, qu'on soit bien d'accord une bonne fois pour toute, malgré ton charme de vieill de *quinquagénaire grisonnant*, il ne sera jamais question de noeud entre nous...  :love: :love:




Dans 5 mns, on fête mes 71 ans tel que c'est parti !


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans 5 mns, on fête mes 71 ans tel que c'est parti !



c'est pas les 73 cette fois si ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans 5 mns, on fête mes 71 ans tel que c'est parti !


Toujours cette coquetterie de tricher sur son âge... Changera jamais...


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

Elles sont vraiment folles, les deux ci-dessus !  :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont vraiment folles, les deux ci-dessus !  :love:



attend que l'on ouvre notre cabaret


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend que l'on ouvre notre cabaret



Alors là, je veux ma table réservée !


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas les 73 cette fois si ?






			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toujours cette coquetterie de tricher sur son âge... Changera jamais...




on ce trompe tout les 2


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Moi aussi ! (mais pas la m&#234;me, hein ? )


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ! (mais pas la même, hein ? )



Bah non, toi tu es marié !


----------



## teo (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave : on se fera d&#233;poser sur ta terrasse en h&#233;lico !



Je pr&#233;viens la s&#233;curit&#233;. L'ascenseur arrive direct dans la suite* 





_* si n&#233;cessaire, elle et la cave peuvent &#234;tre climatis&#233;es et pr&#233;par&#233;es en chambres hospitali&#232;res de haute tenue  Edit: la terrasse est sur le toit au niveau 3 de la Suite, qui est donc un triplex, vous l'aurez bien compris._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est bien dommage , Melle



Ben oui... C'est cruel, mais va falloir se finir à la main...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2006)

Sinon, on peut le finir à coups de pieds aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2006)

ou à la scie...


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ou &#224; la scie...


Chien fid&#232;le ? (&#169;Pascal77)


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ou &#224; la scie...


 ... sauteuse ?!.....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chien fidèle ? (©Pascal77)


Tu pourrqis me donner le numéro de téléphone de ton "déambulateur" ?


----------



## Freelancer (28 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _la terrasse est sur le toit au niveau 3 de la Suite, qui est donc un triplex, vous l'aurez bien compris._


d'où le fameux film les Triplex de Belleville? :rose::rateau: (Pascal 77 )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> d'où le fameux film les Triplex de Belleville? :rose::rateau: (Pascal 77 )


Qu'est-ce que tu fais là toi ? C'est pas "Vos meilleures rumeurs" ici !


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

_euh.... euh... dites, z'&#234;tes pas chez m&#233;m&#233;... ni chez P&#233;p&#233; Momok hein... 

bon qui vient ?

moi je viendrais en couple &#224; trois... bassman ayant d&#233;cid&#233; que je serais tellement cocu qu'il me faudra supporter ma rivale...  

je serais bien venu &#224; 4 mais je pense que ma dame ne sera pas du voyage, elle est un peu gripp&#233;e avec le Lou Pascalou... 

la solution vous a &#233;t&#233; divulgu&#233; par Amok environ 8 pages "au paravent"...  
_


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, vous arriverez pas à monter la cote



_pourtant, Freelancer a installé un tire-fesses !  _


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _pourtant, Freelancer a installé un tire-fesses !  _



ben il doit être en panne vu comment il s'énerve quand il l'a monté deux fois  coucou: Freelancer)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _pourtant, Freelancer a install&#233; un tire-fesses !  _



J'ai toujours dit que c'&#233;tait pas aux vieux crabes qu'on apprenait &#224; pincer ...


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2006)

Ha ? Tu y as eu droit toi aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> bon qui vient ?
> 
> ...




Bah je viendrais bien si quelqu'un peux m'heberger quelques heures


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Août 2006)

Y'a toujours de la Guinness au Lou ?


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a toujours de la Guinness au Lou ?



_euh... de la beamish oui mais la guiness, j'ai un doute... je me rappelle que je dois prévenir D'Amour... qu'il commande aussi de la Duvel pour Paul !  _


----------



## mado (28 Août 2006)

Ils ont fini par t'embaucher au lou ?  

Tu prends les commandes tout de suite ? :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont fini par t'embaucher au lou ?
> 
> Tu prends les commandes tout de suite ? :love:



_non, ils ont juste réussi à me débaucher... :love::love::love::love:_


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _euh... de la beamish oui mais la guiness, j'ai un doute... je me rappelle que je dois prévenir D'Amour... qu'il commande aussi de la Duvel pour Paul !  _


pas vu de guinness, la dernière fois que j'y suis allé ... c'était la première aussi d'ailleurs :rateau:... même pas mal


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Août 2006)

Alors qui vient ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Août 2006)

Y'en avait pourtant l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'en avait pourtant l'année dernière


Bon  si y a que ça ! je vais y retourner  pour vérifier...


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pas vu de guinness, la derni&#232;re fois que j'y suis all&#233; ... c'&#233;tait la premi&#232;re aussi d'ailleurs :rateau:... m&#234;me pas mal



Si si la guinness, y'en a ! Lastrada peut m&#234;me confirmer ...


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si si la guinness, y'en a ! Lastrada peut même confirmer ...


 
Tu es sur qu'il s'en souvient ???


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

_dites, vous n'oseriez pas squatter le pascalou en mon absence hein ?  bande de chacals poilous !   
_


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

OTAN pour moi ! :rateau: faut dire que si les tireuses &#233;taient toutes au m&#234;me endroit du bar &#231;a faciliterait les choix


----------



## lumai (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _dites, vous n'oseriez pas squatter le pascalou en mon absence hein ?  bande de chacals poilous !
> _



Meuh ! Mais qui oserait faire ça voyons !?!  :hein: :mouais:


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _dites, vous n'oseriez pas squatter le pascalou en mon absence hein ?  bande de chacals poilous !
> _



j'y ai vu pas mal de forumeur


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2006)

et si on allait voir les Tokyo/Overtones apr&#232;s &#224; la fl&#232;che d'or...


----------



## mado (29 Août 2006)

Et on mange après


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Août 2006)

J'y sera.... j'y sera.... &#224; l'apple expo !
Ce sera le vendredi 15 septembre....
Je suis trop heureux d'y aller. Ce sera la premi&#232;re fois alors, ........
si vous voyez un "Pecnaud", les yeux pleins de "kc'est b&#244;", alors, dites, salut Marc !

Vraiment, je suis trop content !

PS  : Un badge peut-il servir plusieurs jours ?
PS 2 : Y a t'il des prix lors d'une apple expo ? (Je dois acheter un Imac 17 pour mon neveu !)


----------



## Freelancer (29 Août 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et si on allait voir les Tokyo/Overtones apr&#232;s &#224; la fl&#232;che d'or...


j'ai cru qu'on &#233;tait dans Un jour sans fin  tu viens &#224; la f&#234;te de la marmotte? 



			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> PS* : Un badge peut-il servir plusieurs jours ?
> PS 2 : Y a t'il des prix lors d'une apple expo ? (Je dois acheter un Imac 17 pour mon neveu !)



ps: oui
ps2: peut-&#234;tre. De toutes fa&#231;ons, l'apple expo ne sert qu'a vider les stocks avant le renouvellement de matos  (vous avez vu la date de fin de la promo un mac+un ipod )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> si vous voyez un "Pecnaud", les yeux pleins de "kc'est bô", alors, dites, salut Marc !
> ...



Oulaaa, y a du monde qui va s' appeller Marc j'ai l'impression !!! :love:


----------



## PommeQ (29 Août 2006)

heu ... "Benoit" ... ca marche aussi ???


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Août 2006)

Personne pour m'heberger ?


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

_aheum....
_ 
[MGZ] alèm
teo:love:
SJP 
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil  
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage
_Globalcut 

à suivre donc...


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm
teo:love:
SJP 
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil  
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage
_Globalcut 
 Picouto


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2006)

Bah comme &#231;a tu l'auras ta guinness cette fois !


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm
teo:love:
* SMG *
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil  
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage
_Globalcut


----------



## PommeQ (29 Août 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Personne pour m'heberger ?



heuu ... je cherche également une éventuelle solution de replis au cas ou ???


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2006)

SMG je te paie une bi&#232;re. si tu viens, et si tu viens pas, je te prends par le slip.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> ...


T'as fait expr&#232;s de mal quoter, hein ? Ne nous dis pas que tu ne sais pas qui est SMG ?... 

Et Picouto ? il pue du bec ? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2006)

Tiens le picouto s'est fait squizzer sec l&#224; ...  

Edith : Grilled like une amande ! :rateau:

Mais pour te r&#233;pondre ... Oui il a parfois des remont&#233;es assez "suffoque-chr&#233;tiens" ...


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as fait expr&#232;s de mal quoter, hein ? Ne nous dis pas que tu ne sais pas qui est SMG ?...
> 
> Et Picouto ? il pue du bec ? :mouais:


bouhhhhhhhh
faut dire avec ce que je picole 

j'ai cru voir WebO en vert ??!!!!


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je te prends par le slip.



&#231;a tombe bien, il est sur mon chemin de retour 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru voir WebO en vert ??!!!!



c'est passager, un abus de ricola


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> SMG je te paie une bière. si tu viens, et si tu viens pas, je te prends par le slip.




Je ne bois pas d'alcool alors un diabolo menthe ca m'ira très bien , merci :rose:


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais pour te r&#233;pondre ... Oui il a parfois des remont&#233;es assez "suffoque-chr&#233;tiens" ...


 pr&#233;cise ou la prochaine fois je te la bois vraiment ta bi&#232;re


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] alèm
teo:love:
SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil  
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage
_Globalcut 
 Picouto


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bois pas d'alcool alors un diabolo menthe ca m'ira très bien , merci :rose:



ok, mais je te prendrai quand même par le slip. 

mackie... tu passes quand à geneve?  tu veux voir le rhône de près?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> précise ou la prochaine fois je te la bois vraiment ta bière



Non je laisse aux autres le soin de découvrir cela ... 

Quant à ma bière si tu veux subir une nouvelle fois le regard de la mort qui tue, libre à toi !


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quant à ma bière si tu veux subir une nouvelle fois le regard de la mort qui tue, libre à toi !



mais ce n'était qu'une Grim :rateau:... avec une guinness, t'en aurais pas vu la couleur


----------



## Stargazer (29 Août 2006)

Un peu comme toi quand tu vas au Lou quoi ?


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme toi quand tu vas au Lou quoi ?


gnagnagnagna :rateau:

mate ta MP box


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

_si on vous d&#233;range faut le dire... 
_


----------



## ficelle (30 Août 2006)

je ne connais pas bien la capitale...

c'est o&#249; le Lou ? 

ps : le premier qui dit DTC prend un coup de boule -6


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2006)

y'a du rhum (_valable_) au Lou ?!.......


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

_malheureusement, question rhum, &#231;a chie grave...

mais s'il y a une afteur, je prendrais du damoiseau... 

ficelle : c'est un bar o&#249; l'on peut croiser des gars habill&#233;s en filles, des potes &#224; toi quoi*... quoique le kiwiwi ne traine pas par l&#224;... 

donc
_
[MGZ] al&#232;m
 teo:love:
 SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
 lumai :rose:
 Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
 Galat&#233;e + Saltabadil  
 elisnice
 yvos 
 Web'O 
 maiwen :love:
macinside 
 imimi + ikiki 
 Human-Fly
 Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
 Virpeen et inano 
 mado :love:
 Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
 Fab'Fab ?
 PommeQ
 Stargazer
 Lastrada 
 Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut t&#233;t&#233; le bien venu et la bienvenue_
 [MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
 tirhum _tentera un ti'd&#233;collage
_Globalcut 
  Picouto 
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi

_*tu vas encore me dire que La classe c'est d'&#234;tre chic dans sa mani&#232;re de s'habiller ! Rien de tel que d'aller chez Azzedine Alaya ou m&#234;me de s'acheter des sous pulls chez Yohji Yamamoto ! Rha la vache ! Moi j'ai l'air has been ??? J'en ai pour plus d'une plaque de fringues sur moi ! Alors va te faire mettre Abitbol ! _


----------



## Pooley (30 Août 2006)

bon bah au final, fête de l'huma oblige, chpeux point venir...

la prochaine pitetre.


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bon bah au final, fête de l'huma oblige, chpeux point venir...
> 
> la prochaine pitetre.



_ce n'est pas grave camarade... _


----------



## teo (30 Août 2006)

pitin Al&#232;m, faut pr&#233;venir Mourad et fermer la rue, t'oublie pas cette ann&#233;e hein ?  

paske l&#224; y'a du peuple pr&#233;vu  y'aura la Freebox dans la cave et video transmission ? :love:   Ca vaut la coupe du monde &#231;a


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2006)

Hop compl&#232;tement confirm&#233; :

J'y serais avec ma trolette. 

Je sais mon R&#233;my, ca sera dur de vivre notre intimit&#233; avec sa pr&#233;sence, mais je lui ai d&#233;ja plus ou moins parl&#233; de notre relation. 
On ira faire ca vit'fait dans les chiottes :love: 
En plus question romantisme c'est le top 


Dis donc, le grug, il ram&#232;ne son cul aussi j'esp&#232;re ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> je ne connais pas bien la capitale...
> 
> c'est o&#249; le Lou ?
> 
> ps : le premier qui dit DTC prend un coup de boule -6



DTC gros noob !


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3942796 a dit:
			
		

> _malheureusement, question rhum, ça chie grave...
> 
> mais s'il y a une afteur, je prendrais du damoiseau...
> 
> ...



*je vais viendre aussi  hihi !!!!*

Je serai content de rencontrer tout ce beau monde et de retrouver ceux que je connais déjà......Vous pouvez me rajouter sur la liste !!
Et hop  +1 !


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_donc
_
[MGZ] al&#232;m
 teo:love:
 SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
 lumai :rose:
 Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
 Galat&#233;e + Saltabadil  
 elisnice
 yvos 
  Web'O 
  maiwen :love:
macinside 
 imimi + ikiki 
 Human-Fly
  Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
 Virpeen et inano 
 mado :love:
 Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
 Fab'Fab ?
 PommeQ
 Stargazer
 Lastrada 
 Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut t&#233;t&#233; le bien venu et la bienvenue_
  [MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
 tirhum _tentera un ti'd&#233;collage
_Globalcut 
  Picouto 
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2006)

euh, on r&#233;serve le lou ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

J'allais le dire, s'il manque une chaise c'est bien yvos qui reste debout ?


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'allais le dire, s'il manque une chaise c'est bien yvos qui reste debout ?




_non, j'ai pris la décision si cela devait arriver de prendre maïwen sur mes genoux...  :love:_


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2006)

S'il faut vraiment, je prend Alem et Backcat sur mes genoux en plus :love:


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3950276 a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut vraiment, je prend Alem et Backcat sur mes genoux en plus :love:



Et moi Bassou sur les miens car sa papatte est un peu juste encore.
Ce qui me fait Alèm, Backy et Maïwen sur Bibi.....hihi.


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_j'ai l'impression que les bretons sont plus vantards que les marseillais...   Gast ! &#231;a va flageoler des guiboles &#224; c't'AEC... pasque ma&#239;wen passe facile, al&#232;m d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup moins mais alors Chaton en plus, on n'en cause mi ! 
_


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

_donc
_
[MGZ] alèm
 teo:love:
 SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
 lumai :rose:
 Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
 Galatée + Saltabadil  
 elisnice
 yvos 
  Web'O 
  maiwen :love:
macinside 
 imimi + ikiki 
 Human-Fly
  Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
 Virpeen et inano 
 mado :love:
 Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
 Fab'Fab ?
 PommeQ
 Stargazer
 Lastrada 
 Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
  [MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
 tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage
_Globalcut 
  Picouto 
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin
Guytantakul :love: par devers nous aussi*?! ...  
_


*(dédicacé à l'anonyme surprise de la soirée celle-là ! )_


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Septembre 2006)

Tout ce monde  ???


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2006)

j'ai pas encore dis que je venais


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> j'ai pas encore dis que je venais



_je passe jeudi soir pour que tu confirmes ?!!  _


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Septembre 2006)

Je tiens juste a pr&#233;ciser que je ne resterai pas jusqu'a l'aube pour ma premi&#232;re AES vu l'excellence des transports en communs parisiens n'en d&#233;plaisent a certain(e)s  .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2006)

Paris, c'est déjà une ville de pauvres glands morts-nés qui s'ignorent... Se ruiner le budget auto-destruction pour aller voir le salon de l'essoreuse à salade hi-tech, ça frôle vraiment l'indescence la plus totale... 
J'ai mis un lien sur ce thread dans tous les sites islamiques les plus hardcore...

Dieu vous garde... et lui même sait ô combien il peut être cynique et taquin...


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Paris, c'est déjà une ville de pauvres glands morts-nés qui s'ignorent... Se ruiner le budget auto-destruction pour aller voir le salon de l'essoreuse à salade hi-tech, ça frôle vraiment l'indescence la plus totale...
> J'ai mis un lien sur ce thread dans tous les sites islamiques les plus hardcore...
> 
> Dieu vous garde... et lui même sait ô combien il peut être cynique et taquin...



_Doumé... j'ai cru comprendre que ta famille avait eu des démélés sanguins avec les Paoli de Asco au en 1643 (ton arrière-arrière-...-arrière grand oncle Agnagnu Patochmanu ayant osé taté les fesses de la fille de Maturinu Paoli)

sache que j'ai quelque relation avec les Paoli d'Asco puisque mon ami Francisco Bonacorsi est marié (en tout honneur) avec une Paoli. 

tes oliviers seront rasés vers les 17H, l'heure où tu prends ton thé.


ps : nous allons au Lou Pascalou : Bar Kabyle dans un quartier tenu par les Kabyles, pas fou ! tes islamistes rejoindront directement leurs 72 houris directement au coin de la rue avec le fameux sourire kabyle au-delà des lèvres...

Dieu est compassion. _


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

_sinon &#224; part &#231;a, c'est &#224; ton tour de payer ton verre au Cercle, faut pas d&#233;conner avec &#231;a ! 
_


----------



## Pooley (4 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je tiens juste a préciser que je ne resterai pas jusqu'a l'aube pour ma première AES vu l'excellence des transports en communs parisiens n'en déplaisent a certain(e)s  .



l'est tres bien le metro! s'arrete juste a minuit, c'est sur que c'est un peu short


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Septembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> l'est tres bien le metro! s'arrete juste a minuit, c'est sur que c'est un peu short



Je suis a l'extérieur de Paris .. Si j'étais a Paris , ca m'aurait pas dérange paris by night


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3950754 a dit:
			
		

> _je passe jeudi soir pour que tu confirmes ?!!  _


Il devrait faire super beau jeudi, jus d'orange maison  BBQ ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Septembre 2006)

Oui, oui, je serai là


----------



## Pooley (4 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis a l'extérieur de Paris .. Si j'étais a Paris , ca m'aurait pas dérange paris by night



t'aimes pas nos cheeeeeeeeers trains de banlieue? 

(comme je te comprends -_-)


----------



## maiwen (4 Septembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> (comme je te comprends -_-)



guy ? c'est vous ?  

edit : flute c'est marcel enfait :rose:


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> t'aimes pas nos cheeeeeeeeers trains de banlieue?
> 
> (comme je te comprends -_-)




_moi j'aime assez le Rer E... _


_SJP n'a aucune excuse de ne pas venir. _


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Septembre 2006)

Pooley a dit:


> t'aimes pas nos cheeeeeeeeers trains de banlieue?
> 
> (comme je te comprends -_-)



Le dernier est a 00h50


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le dernier est a 00h50



de toute façon, tu ne vas pas venir ! 

arf, je repense à une des première AES ou Baax accueillait tout le monde en disant "Bonjour... SirMacGregor !"


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> de toute façon, tu ne vas pas venir !
> 
> arf, je repense à une des première AES ou Baax accueillait tout le monde en disant "Bonjour... SirMacGregor !"


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

enfin, tant qu'on ne fini pas comme ça.....


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> enfin, tant qu'on ne fini pas comme ça.....



_pendant ce temps, mackie postait... _


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952255 a dit:
			
		

> _pendant ce temps, mackie postait... _




j'étais pas le seul


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952255 a dit:
			
		

> _pendant ce temps, mackie postait... _



et 2 secondes plus tard !


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> *de toute façon, tu ne vas pas venir ! *
> 
> arf, je repense à une des première AES ou Baax accueillait tout le monde en disant "Bonjour... SirMacGregor !"



Je l'ai dis , je viendrai


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

mais vous vous emboitez plutot bien.... z'avez pas été enfant placards tous les deux ?


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

ah non, je l'ai retrouvé le gamin du placard... l'est là...


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

_au moins, j'habite pas un mus&#233;e Apple... ! _


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

ps : tres drole le pixel vert de l'olympus


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> ps : tres drole le pixel vert de l'olympus




_quand tu me l'as vendu, il en avait trois !  _


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> j'étais pas le seul



toi, tu dors !


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

attention, l'AES peut vous &#234;tre fatale...







:mouais:

&#224; trop boire de vin jaune... on fini sur le pouf jaune...

et j'ai pas dit la pouf !


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> toi, tu dors !




par contre, là... j'me demande bien ce que tu fais !


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

_il postule &#224; l'administration... 
_


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952311 a dit:
			
		

> _il postule à l'administration...
> _



fallait lui expliquer que les petites pilules bleues de l'étoile noire n'étaient pas des acides !






:rose:


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952266 a dit:
			
		

> _au moins, j'habite pas un musée Apple... ! _




d'ailleurs, qui a des news de [MGZ]Toine ?


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

_moi, de temps &#224; autres...

je vais l'inviter tiens... 
_


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> toi, tu dors !




normal ... fin de salon


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

tiens, "une photo que tout le monde trouve ratée, sauf moi"


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> enfin, tant qu'on ne fini pas comme ça.....




moi je constate juste que comme d'hab c'est jibi 3K0 qui avait les chips


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> moi je constate juste que comme d'hab c'est jibi 3K0 qui avait les chips



_ah non, yavait aussi Xav' (comme quoi parfois faut réfléchir avant de poster) _


----------



## macinside (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952406 a dit:
			
		

> _ah non, yavait aussi Xav' (comme quoi parfois faut réfléchir avant de poster) _




mais cette de jibi c'est les meilleurs


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> mais cette de jibi c'est les meilleurs



_'gnifique. bon, maintenant faut rentrer chez vous monsieur. faut pas rester là.  c'est pas l'armée du salut ici. en bref, tu sors. _


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3952415 a dit:
			
		

> _'gnifique. bon, maintenant faut rentrer chez vous monsieur. faut pas rester là.  c'est pas l'armée du salut ici. en bref, tu sors. _



d'ailleurs, je croyais que le maire avait fait évacuer toutes les tentes ! :mouais: 

y'a de la relache !


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

Mourad au _Lou Pascalou_ est prévenu de l'AEC (merci Alèm)


Ce sera autour de *21h*, à chacun de voir avec les uns et les autres pour une croque avant, au Lou ou ailleurs . Z'êtes des grands 

Mais que cela n'empêche pas les plus pressé-es de s'y rendre avant 

Petit proverbe de l'est parisien: *Manger aide à finir la nuit   *


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

j'ai eu MC Farouche au tel ce matin, et on risque de l'avoir avec nous pour cette AEC


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> j'ai eu MC Farouche au tel ce matin, et on risque de l'avoir avec nous pour cette AEC



MC Farouche qui c'est ?

une star ! 






mais par contre, aucune nouvelle de Leah...


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Mourad au _Lou Pascalou_ est pr&#233;venu de l'AEC (merci Al&#232;m)
> 
> 
> Ce sera autour de *21h*, &#224; chacun de voir avec les uns et les autres pour une croque avant, au Lou ou ailleurs . Z'&#234;tes des grands
> ...



Je vous pr&#233;viens , je pars a 23h30-23h50


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je vous préviens , je pars a 23h30-23h50



un peu mon neveu!

'manquerait que tu te transformes en citrouille devant tout le monde!  

c'te honte!


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2006)

je ferais une descente apr&#232;s un concert, donc assez tard 

Ben


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Petit proverbe de l'est parisien: *Manger aide à finir la nuit   *




Qui mange bien, vomi bien


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> je ferais une descente après un concert, donc assez tard
> 
> Ben



tu vas rater SMG !  :rateau:


----------



## benjamin (5 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> tu vas rater SMG !  :rateau:


Pas de souci. Au pire, on le s&#233;questre.


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Pas de souci. Au pire, on le séquestre.



mouais..:mouais: 

mais alors vraiment si il n'y a plus rien à manger


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> mouais..:mouais:
> 
> mais alors vraiment si il n'y a plus rien à manger



Ils font des ouiches lorraine au lou ?


----------



## bengilli (5 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> tu vas rater SMG !  :rateau:



AH ? Je vais quand même pas partir au troisième mouvement de la symphonie 

Ca va être une sacrée expérience tout de même de voir la chose 



benjamin a dit:


> Pas de souci. Au pire, on le séquestre.




Sympa le "multicitage"


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> Ils font des ouiches lorraine au lou ?



Un quiche Lorraine Kabyle au couscous, sympa non?


----------



## ficelle (6 Septembre 2006)

bengilli a dit:


> AH ? Je vais quand même pas partir au troisième mouvement de la symphonie



tu preferes qu'on vienne ?


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


>



Ah tiens, il porte &#224; gauche, lui aussi ! 

Ou alors il r&#232;ve qu'il est admin ?!


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ah tiens, il porte à gauche, lui aussi !
> 
> Ou alors il rève qu'il est admin ?!



_ce qui est bien avec les modérateurs, c'est qu'ils tous portent à gauche...  


sauf Benjamin et Chaton !    _


----------



## bengilli (6 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> tu preferes qu'on vienne ?



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

Ou alors je vous briffe 

C'est pas comme au concert de jazz, on hurle pas après les solos 

C'est pas comme au concert de rock on allume pas les briquets dans les passages lents 

C'est pas comme au concert ska, on pogotte pas sa voisine, surtout si cette dernière a 78 ans 

C'est pas comme au concert électro, on se tortille pas sur les boumsboums des timbales 

Mais ça reste la Musique, on a des émotions, et c'est le principal


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2006)

Mais qu'est-ce donc ? :affraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2006)

De la musique de chambre.


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2006)

Un groupe folklorique?




			
				[MGZ] alèm;3954350 a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui est bien avec les modérateurs, c'est qu'ils tous portent à gauche...  _
> 
> 
> _sauf Benjamin et Chaton !    _


 
Ba oui le chaton il est castré....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Très cher Rémi,  

Je te remercie pour l'invitation, malheureusement je ne puis me déplacer sur paname,
car entre autre ma situation ne me le permet pas du tout et que... blablabla...  

Bref, en résumé on va dire que j'ai piscine!  

Alors super bonne AEC à tous zé toutes et bizz!  :love:


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> Ils font des ouiches lorraine au lou ?



normalement oui*, sinon Mourad m'a dit qu'il pr&#233;voyait des pommes 


_Edit * la tarte machin aux l&#233;gumes du soleil truc machin_


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> normalement oui*, sinon Mourad m'a dit qu'il prévoyait des pommes
> 
> 
> _Edit * la tarte machin aux légumes du soleil truc machin_



Si si ils en font en plus de la tarte du "soleil ...". Tu te souviens pas de toute cette salade que j'avais renversée ? :rateau:


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Si si ils en font en plus de la tarte du "soleil ...". Tu te souviens pas de toute cette salade que j'avais renversée ? :rateau:


celle renvers&#233;e sur mes chaussures ?


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2006)

Celles-l&#224; m&#234;me !


----------



## NED (9 Septembre 2006)

Et on appelle ça une réunion *Civilisé*???
​


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2006)

Non c'est juste pour introniser les nouveaux membres de l'ordre de la laitue et de la quiche !


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2006)

Le roi de la quiche c'est Mackie, a 17h15 normalement il aura vomi 5 fois d&#233;ja


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3959812 a dit:
			
		

> Le roi de la quiche c'est Mackie, a 17h15 normalement il aura vomi 5 fois déja



bah j'espère que ça aura moins de tropisme pour mes chaussures que la salade...


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> oh ben beurk, ça devient pas ragoûtant, ce fil (j'sais pas si on va se laisser introniser)
> 
> :rateau:



ton intronisation sera forcement moins douloureuse que la mienne à l'époque... un gini cul-sec et un roulage de pelle avec Alem :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Ah ben ouais... Civilis&#233; pour nous, c'est juste qu'on casse pas tout dans le bar, hein ? J'me disais aussi, c'est bizarre qu'il y ait tant de monde cette ann&#233;e  En fait, les traditions se sont perdues, l'Histoire n'a pas &#233;t&#233; diffus&#233;e et tous les nouveaux croient qu'il s'agit juste d'aller boire un ou plusieurs verres innocemment dans un bar  

&#199;a devrait motiver Amok &#224; venir quand m&#234;me toute cette viande fra&#238;che


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;connes po chaton, j'serais sous surveillance cette ann&#233;e moi....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Oula !!! Triple part pour ma pomme   Bonne ann&#233;e 2006 ! Bonne ann&#233;e !


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

Je me demande si je vais rester sage pour ma _part_


----------



## guytantakul (9 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> bah j'espère que ça aura moins de tropisme pour mes chaussures que la salade...



De l'avantage de se déplacer en ciré de mer


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2006)

lalouna a dit:


> Tr&#232;s cher R&#233;mi,
> 
> Je te remercie pour l'invitation, malheureusement je ne puis me d&#233;placer sur paname,
> car entre autre ma situation ne me le permet pas du tout et que... blablabla...
> ...



Tr&#232;s cher Fridchi

je te souhaite que l'eau soit douce et chaude dans ta piscine, comme d'hab' tu me manqueras. et j'esp&#232;re un jour que... 

bref, je t'embrasse  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3959812 a dit:
			
		

> Le roi de la quiche c'est Mackie, a 17h15 normalement il aura vomi 5 fois déja





Il a pas changé ?


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

si si, ce n'est plus que l&#233;gende tout &#231;a


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Il a pas changé ?


Oh que si ! la dernière fois qu'il était chez je me suis couché moi-même par désespoir d'attendre !


----------



## Cricri (10 Septembre 2006)

C'est quand ça, la fin de l'Apple Expo?


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> C'est quand ça, la fin de l'Apple Expo?




_donc tu viens ?!!    _


----------



## Cricri (10 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3960579 a dit:
			
		

> _donc tu viens ?!!    _



Ca dépend, c'est quand ? S'il me laisse sortir de l'asile...:hosto:


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Ca d&#233;pend, c'est quand ? S'il me laisse sortir de l'asile...:hosto:



_c'est le samedi : ton jour de sortie webdromadaire, &#231;a ne devrait poser aucun souci donc...  pis en plus je leur ai dit que tu allais &#224; un s&#233;minaire de drogu&#233;s notoires donc ils sont d'accord. 

le 16 donc. tu connais le lieu. et je t'y attends. on a toujours pas fini cette partie d'&#233;checs commenc&#233;e &#224; Battery park ! 
_


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2006)

hum hum.... Tout ce monde à l'AEC... donc pas grand monde pour modérer  

Ca va être le broonnnnxxxxx ici yessss


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Et le wifi... c'est pour les chiens ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> hum hum.... Tout ce monde &#224; l'AEC... donc pas grand monde pour mod&#233;rer
> 
> Ca va &#234;tre le broonnnnxxxxx ici yessss


 
Pour l'exemple et traditionnellement comme chaque ann&#233;e, sera diffus&#233;e &#224; cette adresse, keynote.macg.co, la dissection en direct d'un nioub en direct du Lou. Ce dernier sera choisi au hasard le samedi apr&#232;s-midi dans les all&#233;es de l'Apple Expo, juste apr&#232;s la remise des Troph&#233;es MacGeneration.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> la *dissection en direct d'un nioub* en direct du Lou. Ce dernier sera choisi au hasard le samedi après-midi dans les allées de l'Apple Expo, juste après la remise des Trophées MacGeneration.



Tant que c'est pas une grenouille que tu dissèques...


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour l'exemple et traditionnellement comme chaque année, sera diffusée à cette adresse, keynote.macg.co, la dissection en direct d'un nioub en direct du Lou. Ce dernier sera choisi au hasard le samedi après-midi dans les allées de l'Apple Expo, juste après la remise des Trophées MacGeneration.


j'viens pas alors; j'aime pas les dissections de lapin..... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas une grenouille que tu dissèques...


 ça aurait pu être intéressant pourtant !......


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas une grenouille que tu dissèques...


 
Précisions, la dissection est pratiquée alternativement d'une année à l'autre par le Père et le Fils*. Le Père pour les années paires, cela va de soit. Nous sommes donc en 2006.


Bon. SMG t'es prêt? J'ai pris note. 



* L'Amok et Mackie donc...


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Précisions, la dissection est pratiquée alternativement d'une année à l'autre par le Père et le Fils*. Le Père pour les années paires, cela va de soit. Nous sommes donc en 2006.



Il doit avoir la main qui tremble à son âge... :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Septembre 2006)

La craquonette vient pas ?


----------



## benjamin (10 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> hum hum.... Tout ce monde à l'AEC... donc pas grand monde pour modérer
> 
> Ca va être le broonnnnxxxxx ici yessss


Une fermeture pr&#233;ventive des forums le samedi soir est toujours possible. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Une fermeture préventive des forums le samedi soir est toujours possible. :rateau:


Je te promets de ne pas abuser de la situation.


----------



## ficelle (10 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te promets de ne pas abuser de la situation.



on aura peut être droit à un film du "Centre de visionage d'Orthez" !?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te promets de ne pas abuser de la situation.


D'ailleurs, si tu as besoin d'aide pour ne pas abuser...


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Une fermeture préventive des forums le samedi soir est toujours possible. :rateau:



Ha ha! bande de ptit canaillous,
il vous a bien eu le Benji la-dessus....
Bien vu l'aveugle!
 ​


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

on descendra &#224; la cave pour la freebox c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Reste le 3G de toutes fa&#231;ons...


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

Les forums seront ferm&#233;s toute la dur&#233;e du WE cloturant l'AE.

A la place une page avec, en Quick Time, "*Olympia Kokatrix, l'enfant des Moluques*".

Formidable documentaire produit par l'ONISEP qui vous fera d&#233;couvrir la vie passionnante d'un jeune enfant soignant ses h&#233;moro&#239;des avec l'aide d'un dauphin, avant d'inventer la recette de l'oeuf sur le plat (ce qui l'a rendu c&#233;l&#232;bre).

*** T&#233;l&#233;rama.
Grand prix "30 milions d'amibes" aux entretiens de Bichat.


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> la vie passionnante d'un jeune enfant soignant ses hémoroïdes avec l'aide d'un dauphin



Pauvre Flipper !
finir sa carrièrre comme ça....snif  :rose:


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

J'&#233;tais assez r&#233;serv&#233; sur le choix du film, mais Benjamin l'avait trouv&#233; "_formidable, plein d'humanit&#233;_,_ le dauphin mignon et les gros plans sur le malade et ses symptomes bouleversants._" (sic). Comme c'est lui le rouge, nous avons du nous incliner.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'avec leurs petites dents bien rondes &#231;a les enl&#232;ve bien sans faire mal. J'ai acheter le dvd et &#224; ces passages on fr&#233;tille sur sa chaise !


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

Vous ne respectez rien : c'est honteux.

Rire devant les cris de douleur de ce pauvre babin lorsque les habitants de son village, peureux de la diff&#233;rence, le font courir avec le fondement oint de piment, c'est pitoyable.

Dieu merci la fin est pleine d'optimisme. Toute sa vie le pauvre petit r&#234;vait en observant les poules pondre, symbole (mais ce film en est plein) de son handicap (lui ne pourait jamais, pensait-il). Sa psychanalyse prend fin le jour de l'invention de la recette.

Je vous passe l'histoire d'amiti&#233; avec le mamif&#232;re marin, amiti&#233; qui se transforme en amour. Lib&#233;r&#233;, Olympia ne se cache plus et devient pilote de chasse (c'est &#224; dire qu'il pilote les hommes du village lors de la chasse, ce qui est hautement honorifique).

C'est hyper profond.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dieu merci...


Plaît-il ?


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plaît-il ?



Si au lieu de faire le malin tu avais vu le film, tu saurais qu'en ces contrées lointaines notre Dieu n'a pas cours. Ils n'ont même pas l'ADSL, c'est dire.

Il honorent des Dieux simples et visibles : Fal-hus, sorte de grande tige touffue dont l'extrémité secrète un liquide gluant qui, pensent-ils, apporte la fertilité, Fouf-Houne, céphalothorax triangulaire qui a la particularité de s'ouvrir dès qu'on le touche du bout du doigt et d'autres dont la liste serait bien trop longue.

La nature est au centre de leurs préocupations.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Lui a dit:
			
		

> Pla&#238;t-il ?


A chaque fois, c'est Toi qui prends ! Mais dis-lui que Tu n'y es pour rien !!!!


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

Il est &#224; noter, d'ailleurs, que si &#233;loign&#233;s de nous ils puissent &#234;tre, certains &#233;l&#233;ments de leurs croyances ont dans nos civilisations d'&#233;tranges co&#239;ncidences.

Il est stup&#233;fiant (pour peu que l'on poursuive le film par des recherches personnelles) de voir que Fouf-Houne est en fait une d&#233;esse et qu'elle est synonyme de perte d'argent. Si on la croise on perd un peu, si on la touche et qu'elle s'ouvre, il est dit "Aka Fouf-Houne Ordi Labrador". Ce qui signifie : "si Fouf-Houne s'ouvre, ton porte monnaie aussi".

Pour s'en prot&#233;ger les habitants portent, sous forme d'une m&#233;daille grossi&#232;rement taill&#233;e dans de l'&#233;cume s&#233;ch&#233;e, la reproduction du Dieu Interd&#238;b-Ankhaire qui en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#233;loigne Fouf-Houne.

Mais bon, vous verrez tout ca en matant le film. Pour les autres, pr&#233;sents &#224; l'AE et grace &#224; un jumellage entre les forums et l'ile d'Olympia il y a une grande surprise : AhL&#232;-Me, grand sorcier dont la mod&#233;ration lors des querelles est reconnue sur tout l'archipel sera pr&#233;sent avec une reproduction du Dieu Fal-hus tatou&#233;e juste sous le no-Nbr-hil (ceinture d'algues et de salive).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'étais assez réservé sur le choix du film, mais Benjamin l'avait trouvé "_formidable, plein d'humanité_,_ le dauphin mignon et les gros plans sur le malade et ses symptomes bouleversants._" (sic). Comme c'est lui le rouge, nous avons du nous incliner.





Amok a dit:


> Vous ne respectez rien : c'est honteux.
> 
> Rire devant les cris de douleur de ce pauvre babin lorsque les habitants de son village, peureux de la différence, le font courir avec le fondement oint de piment, c'est pitoyable.
> 
> ...





Amok a dit:


> Si au lieu de faire le malin tu avais vu le film, tu saurais qu'en ces contrées lointaines notre Dieu n'a pas cours. Ils n'ont même pas l'ADSL, c'est dire.
> 
> Il honorent des Dieux simples et visibles : Fal-hus, sorte de grande tige touffue dont l'extrémité secrète un liquide gluant qui, pensent-ils, apporte la fertilité, Fouf-Houne, céphalothorax triangulaire qui a la particularité de s'ouvrir dès qu'on le touche du bout du doigt et d'autres dont la liste serait bien trop longue.
> 
> La nature est au centre de leurs préocupations.





Amok a dit:


> Il est à noter, d'ailleurs, que si éloignés de nous ils puissent être, certains éléments de leurs croyances ont dans nos civilisations d'étranges coïncidences.
> 
> Il est stupéfiant (pour peu que l'on poursuive le film par des recherches personnelles) de voir que Fouf-Houne est en fait une déesse et qu'elle est synonyme de perte d'argent. Si on la croise on perd un peu, si on la touche et qu'elle s'ouvre, il est dit "Aka Fouf-Houne Ordi Labrador". Ce qui signifie : "si Fouf-Houne s'ouvre, ton porte monnaie aussi".
> 
> ...


Je crois que j'ai encore mouillé ma culotte...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est quand m&#234;me dingue ce penchant g&#233;rontophile...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3962699 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même dingue ce penchant gérontophile...


Il me fait rire que veux-tu ? C'est peut-être le seul qui me fasse rire comme ça et, en tout cas, à ce point.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Zut !! J'avais pris &#231;a pour de l'excitation mais c'&#233;tait de la moquerie...  Toasted !!


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas une grenouille que tu dissèques...


_
dommage, à la fac, j'avais eu 19/20 en dissection d'escargot (et de leur putain de truc uo-génital au fond du dernier tour de coquille) et 18/20 en test sur les nerfs sciatiques de grenouille... suite à une superbe technique de dissection... 
_ 


DocEvil a dit:


> Je te promets de ne pas abuser de la situation.




_ah!                                                       ...dommage... 

 

_


Amok a dit:


> Mais bon, vous verrez tout ca en matant le film. Pour les autres, présents à l'AE et grace à un jumellage entre les forums et l'ile d'Olympia il y a une grande surprise : AhLè-Me, grand sorcier dont la modération lors des querelles est reconnue sur tout l'archipel sera présent avec une reproduction du Dieu Fal-hus tatouée juste sous le no-Nbr-hil (ceinture d'algues et de salive).


_
tu me fais honneur sachant que tu as toi-même reçu ce tatouage de mon père lorsque tu étais venu te ressourcer parmi les gens de ma tribu... et profiter de mon arrière-grand-tante __[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Conceição[/FONT]__ par contre, tu prêtes bien trop de retard technologique aux portugais du Tras-os-montes dont est originaire ma "tribu"...  

il se dit que la civilisation automobile a atteint cette région et qu'on a vu y rouler une sorte de Renault 5 à coffre...

sinon, je me fais une joie de vous y retrouver ! 

mais je crois que ma Duvel commence à me faire de l'effet : à la bouffe ! 
_


----------



## Craquounette (11 Septembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La craquonette vient pas ?



Alors c'est CraquoUnette merci  
Et non pas envie de finir persiliée 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3963018 a dit:
			
		

> _
> dommage, à la fac, j'avais eu 19/20 en dissection d'escargot (et de leur putain de truc uo-génital au fond du dernier tour de coquille)_



Eh oh! Je ne suis pas un gastéropode  Et encore moins hermaphrodite  



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3963018 a dit:
			
		

> _et 18/20 en test sur les nerfs sciatiques de grenouille... suite à une superbe technique de dissection... _



Tu ne t'es jamais essayé aux muscles du dos ? Ca me serait utile là...


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Alors c'est CraquoUnette merci
> Et non pas envie de finir persiliée
> 
> 
> ...


_
quelque chose me dit que tu devrais venir alors... pis pourquoi t'es pas connectée à iChat là?!!! 

ah ouais, je sais : j'suis habillé !!  _


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3963018 a dit:
			
		

> il se dit que la civilisation automobile a atteint cette région et qu'on a vu y rouler une sorte de Renault 5 à coffre...



se llama renault siete !


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Les forums seront fermés toute la durée du WE cloturant l'AE.
> 
> A la place une page avec, en Quick Time, "*Olympia Kokatrix, l'enfant des Moluques*".



Alors, comment vas t'on faire pour poster ses reactions quand a ce film formidable? Et Flipper?


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2006)

Je crois que "Sauvez Willy 1 et 2" peuvent aller se rhabiller.....
 ​


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

_donc
_
[MGZ] alèm
 teo:love:
 SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
 lumai :rose:
 Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
 Galatée + Saltabadil  
 elisnice
 yvos 
  Web'O 
  maiwen :love:
macinside 
 imimi + ikiki 
 Human-Fly
  Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
 Virpeen et inano 
 mado :love:
 Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
 Fab'Fab ?
 PommeQ
 Stargazer
 Lastrada 
 Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
  [MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
  tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage_  _partie remise !!...  :love:
_Globalcut 
  Picouto 
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin
Guytantakul :love: par devers nous aussi*?! ...  
_


*(dédicacé à l'anonyme surprise de la soirée celle-là ! )

_


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

j'viendrai pas..... 
le RDV, pr&#233;vu avec un &#233;diteur, qui m'emp&#234;chait de venir est repouss&#233;.... 
mais j'ai accept&#233; une invitation &#224; un salon; because vente d'originaux &#224; n&#233;gocier..... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2006)

_donc
_
[MGZ] alèm
 teo:love:
 SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
 lumai :rose:
 Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
 Galatée + Saltabadil  
 elisnice
 yvos 
  Web'O 
  maiwen :love:
macinside 
 imimi + ikiki 
 Human-Fly
  Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
 Virpeen et inano 
 mado :love:
 Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
 Fab'Fab ?
 PommeQ
 Stargazer
 Lastrada 
 Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
  [MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
  tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage_  _partie remise !!...  :love:
_ Globalcut
  Picouto 
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin
Guytantakul :love: par devers nous aussi*?! ...  
_


*(dédicacé à l'anonyme surprise de la soirée celle-là ! )
_


----------



## Picouto (15 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm
teo:love:
SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil 
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
 tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage_  _partie remise !!...  :love:_
 Globalcut
 Picouto  
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin
Guytantakul :love: par devers nous aussi*?! ...  



_*(dédicacé à l'anonyme surprise de la soirée celle-là ! )_


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2006)

_bah alors ?!!! 

bon, le bar vous attend les bras ouverts.

et Dieu aussi !!

laissez venir &#224; lui les charmants jeunes hommes... aheum !!  _


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2006)

Kof kof


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Oula... &#231;a va piquer... 
Cela dit, on ne peut plus dire que je sois encore un jeune homme, bien que n'&#233;tant pas non plus tout &#224; fait dans l'&#233;tat de d&#233;labrement d'Amok...


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm
teo:love:
SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil 
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
 tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage_  _partie remise !!...  :love:_
 Globalcut
 Picouto  
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin
Guytantakul :love: par devers nous aussi*?! ...  
Melounette



_*(dédicacé à l'anonyme surprise de la soirée celle-là ! )_


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2006)

Ah bah &#231;a c'est une bonne nouvelle Marcel !    

 

Ps : Oublie pas les morceaux de p&#226;t&#233; en cro&#251;te ! :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ps : Oublie pas les morceaux de pâté en croûte ! :rateau:


J'en ai plus, j'ai tout jeté à l'apple expo. *Mais j'emmène le fouet*.

pour Backcat qui vient juste de poster en même temps que moi(serait-ce un signe ?:love: )>M'en fous, il parait que le Lou est un noman's land où vous êtes des gens normaux quasi sans défense..gnark gnark gnark. Et voir plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

> Si les modos promettent de pas bouffer du nioube alors...


J'esp&#232;re que ce n'est pas une condition !  Tu risques d'&#234;tre d&#233;&#231;ue


----------



## Stargazer (15 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'en ai plus, j'ai tout jeté à l'apple expo. Mais j'emmène le fouet.



:love: :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2006)

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; hyper soif en fait :style:

ya des djeunes qui vont aller se pantalonner &#224; l'apple expo demain apr&#232;s midi, ou bien je laisse tomber?


----------



## PommeQ (15 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm
teo:love:
SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...) 
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil 
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ Invitée chez _d'autres amies_ parisiens  une autre fois
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
 tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage_  _partie remise !!...  :love:_
 Globalcut
 Picouto  
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin
Guytantakul :love: par devers nous aussi*?! ...  
Melounette



_*(dédicacé à l'anonyme surprise de la soirée celle-là ! )_


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Septembre 2006)

teo:love:
SJP (alias SMG alias Cupidon alias Greg alias ...)  
lumai :rose:
Freelancer :rateau:
bengilli
Galatée + Saltabadil 
elisnice
yvos 
Web'O 
maiwen :love:
macinside 
imimi + ikiki 
Human-Fly
Xav' (VIP surprise ? :love
Virpeen et inano 
mado :love:
Pooley
:love: [MGZ] BackCat :love:
Fab'Fab ?
PommeQ Invitée chez _d'autres amies_ parisiens  une autre fois
Stargazer
Lastrada 
Sonnyboy _qui ne viendra pas mais qui eut tété le bien venu et la bienvenue_
[MGZ] Bassman :love: et m'ame
 tirhum _tentera un ti'décollage_  _partie remise !!...  :love:_
 Globalcut
 Picouto  
Ficelle et son Kiwiwi
NED l'artiste 
benjamin
Guytantakul :love: par devers nous aussi*?! ...  
Melounette



*Je viendrai si l'aprem a l'Apple Expo me plaît *


----------



## Cricri (16 Septembre 2006)

Vous recevez aussi des mails bizarres*?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

C'est un peu la soir&#233;e des vieux de macg&#233;


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2006)

Quoi? y'a une poche ?


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Quoi? y'a une poche ?




y'en avait pas qu'une, de poche....


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2006)

d&#233;j&#224;   :love:


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> déjà   :love:



bah oui, j'ai mis le turbo !


----------



## PommeQ (17 Septembre 2006)

Vous êtes tpus mimi la dessus  

On se croirait presque en hiver ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Bassou a piqu&#233; la canne &#224; GK :affraid:


----------



## dool (17 Septembre 2006)

Ca s'appelle une femme ça mon cher !!!  T'as tendance à l'oublier !  (mais y'avait-il une deuxième béquille ????  )


Bon et les absents y sont où ?! Y'avait pô tout le monde là ! Je soupçonne certain de s'être défilé avec certaine huummm.... 

En tout cas....toujours bien entouré Rémi !


----------



## Captain_X (17 Septembre 2006)

c'est un groupe de hip hop ???


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Ah ouais, doc, _discret_ ton passage &#224; Paris hum


----------



## dool (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ouais, doc, _discret_ ton passage à Paris hum



Note qu'il n'a pu s'empêcher d'être au centre !


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> y'en avait pas qu'une, de poche....
> 
> (tof)
> 
> (tof)


:style:

moi aussi je vais me souvenir de ma journée...
mais pas pour les mêmes raisons.... :hein: :hosto:





tirhum a dit:


> j'viendrai pas.....
> le RDV, prévu avec un éditeur, qui m'empêchait de venir est repoussé....
> mais j'ai accepté une invitation à un salon; because vente d'originaux à négocier..... :love:


je suis donc tombé en panne deux fois sur le trajet.... passé l'après-midi à attendre la dépanneuse sur le bas-côté.... :mouais: 
rapatriement en taxi dans la soirée.... :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (17 Septembre 2006)

on dirait francois holland


----------



## Charles Martel (17 Septembre 2006)

Une sympathique soirée avec des trublions ressurgissant d'une autre époque, un autre temps, le temps des braves.

Un esprit sympathique malgrès le froid et la pluie, (et ça c'est fait), des mecs intenables, et la bière à Paris c'est un véritable scandale qu'il faudra un jour régler par la norme !

l'hôptial charité tout ça tout ça toi même tu sais, asta la vista iPoda : ce fut un agréablement, en tout cas pour moi oh la la.  

Charles Martel vaincra !

Now, you've been released : See Ya :love:


----------



## NED (17 Septembre 2006)

z'auriez pu prendre la photo avant qu'on parte avec Backy.......
rhaaa la tuile.
:mouais:


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

'Viens d'me réveiller, j'ai la tête dans le pâté.:sleep: 
Très bien la photo, il aurait fallu le bruit avec, genre: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH".
Bref.:hosto: 
Bon sinon, j'ai des photos compromettentes de tous les modos et de Benjamin.
J'ai touché Doc Evil et j'ai pu relever des microfibres de sa peau.
Je vends tout ça pas trop cher via MP. 
Mouhahahaaa.
  

Sur ce je vais me recoucher ou prendre une aspirine ou les 2.:sick:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai touché Doc Evil et j'ai pu relever des microfibres de sa peau.


Ah toi aussi tu n'as pas réfléchi _avant_ de prendre l'ascensseur avec lui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon sinon, j'ai des photos compromettentes de tous les modos et de Benjamin.
> J'ai touché Doc Evil et j'ai pu relever des microfibres de sa peau.
> Je vends tout ça pas trop cher via MP.
> Mouhahahaaa.



Vous ne savez pas lire ce qu'il y a marqué à l'entrée de la résidence? ... "Les colporteurs, démarcheurs et autres témoins de Jehovah vendeurs de colifichets sont interdits"...

Du balais!!!


----------



## Captain_X (17 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> z'auriez pu prendre la photo avant qu'on parte avec Backy.......
> rhaaa la tuile.
> :mouais:




vous avez fait une video de votre escapade ? j'ai un voisin gay que ca pourrais interresser


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

_Coucou, Bassou est bien rentr&#233;, moi aussi... dingue comme il n'y a personne sur l'A10 &#224; 4H du mat'...  


bises &#224; toutes et tous, et m&#234;me &#224; dool ! 



d'ici l&#224;, je vais aller manger avec ma dame et mes asprirines (j'ai un rhume, n'allez pas croire que j'eusse trop bu sinon bassou aurait du faire du stop ! _


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2006)

Belle soirée de septembre en chemisette jusqu'à la fermeture :love: Comme toujours, pas pu parler longuement avec tout le monde 

Sinon, 2 panos dans la rue des Panoyaux  











Attention, je n'ai pas réduit la taille en cm, elles sont donc... plutot larges 
_Bon, c'est le K750 de nuit, mode pano, donc indulgence requise  (éclaircies dans toshop aussi)
_


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Belle soirée de septembre en chemisette jusqu'à la fermeture :love: Comme toujours, pas pu parler longuement avec tout le monde



oui, mon rhume date juste du déluge ordonné par DocEvil jeudi soir ! 



elisnice a dit:


> Soigne-toi, Rémi !  et bises à vous deux (vous êtes rentrés à Nantes ?!)



non, nous partons en picardie ce soir !


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2006)

Humpf journ&#233;e difficile pour la trolette et moi m&#234;me...


Merci encore R&#233;mi de nous avoir ramen&#233;. et Bises a tous pour la soir&#233;e c'&#233;tait encre une fois de plus tr&#232;s sympa.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3972293 a dit:
			
		

> oui, mon rhume date juste du déluge ordonné par DocEvil jeudi soir !
> 
> 
> 
> non, nous partons en picardie ce soir !


Bienvenue en Picardie! La côte d'Azur à moitié prix...


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

NED





Mado et Freelancer (un peu de Human-Fly)





Mon Gros Chat (euh... Docevil)





Xav' (le professeur et inventeur du terme AES)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bienvenue en Picardie! La c&#244;te d'Azur &#224; moiti&#233; prix...





			
				 Les VRP : "Bienvenue en Picardie" a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue en Picardie
> Des vacances toujours r&#233;ussies
> Venez respirer le grand air
> Derri&#232;re la centrale nucl&#233;aire
> ...



 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab, Yvos et Elisnice





Elda





Trollette et Trollinou





Charles Martel, Teo et DocEvil


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

Al&#232;m en yvos style





Galat&#233;e, Melounette, Saltabadil, pascalformac, Stargazer, Human-Fly, Lastrada, Docevil, freelancer et m'ame Xavier





NED, Cricri, luma&#239;, Chaton et teo





Melounette, Saltabadil* et Human-Fly (*bravo pour le ticheurte des fatals picards ! )





Docevil, lastrada et dendrim&#232;re


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil, dendrim&#232;re et ta m&#232;re (ficelle donc)





luma&#239;, iNanon et Chaton





Alexandra, Balooners et Stargazer





wip, Trollinounours et trollette


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

la filleule de mon supermeuhmeuh pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; : Galat&#233;e





Chaton, un peu de mado, Teo et elisnice





mado et human





la d&#233;licieuse Virpeen


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

Mireilla





Cricri, STL , yvos et salta





Charles Martel et le beau sourire de Cricri





Web'O


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

oui, je sais, j'ai grossi





M'ame 'gnol





Charles Martel, nato kino, wip





Balooners, STL, jeanba3000, lumai


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

nato kino, le gritch et lastrada





DocEvil, STL et jeanba3000





wip et Lastrada





Charles Martel, Guytantakul et le baillement de 'gnol


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

Alexandra, Balooners et Web'O










Baloo, Web'O et Stargazer





DocEvil, STL, dendrim&#232;re et Jeanba3000


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2006)

T'aurais pas pris un peu de poids ? 

merci pour les photos


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2006)

trop, beaucoup trop





troll, trollette et ficelle





Virpeen mode





deux chauves dont deux rouges


----------



## PommeQ (17 Septembre 2006)

He bien ... ca me fait regretter l'invitation derniere minute qu'on a eu   (si Mat et Sandra m'entendais ... heu oui c'est eux la cause de notre absence).

Sinon moi j'ai apercu Web'O de loin au stand ... je ne me suis m&#234;me pas identifi&#233; :rateau:


----------



## Charles Martel (17 Septembre 2006)

Jolies photal Môssieur [MGZ] alèm vous avez certes pris de l'embonpoint, mais vous avez amélioré le flou artisitique (ou c'est l'appareil hein hein)  

Je vous ferais un petit CR tantôt dans la soirée avec ma verve journalistique si j'ai le temps ... :love: 

:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2006)

Nous voilà rentrées au bercail aussi ! Notre passage à Paris était bien trop rapide ... mais on a eu le temps de rencontrer des gens absolument géniaux ! :love: (ceux qu'on connaissait déjà le sont toujours, bien sûr...  )... On est addict à l'AEC...:rose: 

Bientôt une galerie de tout et de rien... mais aussi avec les essais Lensbabiesques de certains...  

Merci pour votre accueil   et un merci particulier à alèm...:love:


----------



## iNano (17 Septembre 2006)

Coucou à tous ! 
Un grand merci pour votre accueil, qui nous a fait chaud au coeur... Cette soirée fut vraiment très sympa ! Vivement la prochaine ! 
Je vous aime tous ! (ça me dit quelquechose cette phrase...):love: :love: :love:


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2006)

Une très bonne soirée, pleins de gens adorables, une excellente ambiance, une température agréable... et de la bière :love:  

Merci à tous de votre acceuil pour ma première AES qui ne sera pas la dernière j'espère  

En attendant de vous revoir, je trie mes photos


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2006)

Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos !


----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)

J'ai fait quelques instantanés hier. 

*Précaution oratoire N°1:*

Je ne pouvais pas vous demander votre avis à tous avant de mettre en ligne. *Maismaismais:* je retire toute photo où vous figurez sur simple demande par mp, aussi vite que je le peux.

*Précaution oratoire N°2:*

J'ai mis les photos sur lesquelles je vous trouvais les plus beaux/belles. Voilà.

Elles sont disponibles en grand format, sur le lien qui suit :



​
Edit : LACHEZ VOUS SUR LES COMMENTAIRES, ça fera plaisir à tout le monde 

Rémi, you rascal you


----------



## NED (17 Septembre 2006)

rhoo ptain la tronche de cake que j'ai sur la photo !
au secours.....
En tous cas, bien sympa cette petite terrasse à papoter avec vous !
 ​


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2006)

j'aime bien de la crete de remy 
(entre autres  )


----------



## iNano (17 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> rhoo ptain la tronche de cake que j'ai sur la photo !
> au secours.....
> En tous cas, bien sympa cette petite terrasse à papoter avec vous !
> ​



On en a une de toi faite au Lensbaby... tu nous en diras des nouvelles !


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3972622 a dit:
			
		

> Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos !


:affraid: tu t'es beaucoup assagi mon trollinet, je me souviens d'un temps pas si lointain ou tu aurais plutot r&#233;clam&#233; des becots, des becots, des becots&#8230;


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Septembre 2006)

Tout plein de belles photos, bravo &#224; tous et merci pour cette soir&#233;e sympathique


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2006)

Super Lastra   

Pleins de super tofs et de bien jolis portraits ! Tu as eu bien de courage de faire ça aujourd'hui  .


----------



## NED (17 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> On en a une de toi faite au Lensbaby... tu nous en diras des nouvelles !



C'est vrai qu'avec Virpeen vous avez fait fureur avec votre objectif !
Raboules la photo....


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: tu t'es beaucoup assagi mon trollinet, je me souviens d'un temps pas si lointain ou tu aurais plutot réclamé des becots, des becots, des becots



oui mais bon.... je suis un homme battu maintenant, a la moindre incartade je prend un taquet sur le crane. 

C'est quoi le numéro d'SOS Hommes battus ?


----------



## NED (17 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3972794 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon.... je suis un homme battu maintenant, a la moindre incartade je prend un taquet sur le crane.
> 
> C'est quoi le numéro d'SOS Hommes battus ?



Ouais c'est vrai que je t'ai un peu maravé la jambe durant toute la soirée...la prochaine fois on changera tout de suite de place avec ta douce et tendre, ca évitera les "Aie" "Ouille, ptin"....


----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Super Lastra
> 
> Pleins de super tofs et de bien jolis portraits ! Tu as eu bien de courage de faire ça aujourd'hui  .



Merci 

En fait, je suis encore entrain d'en mettre en ligne, pas eu le temps de tout faire.
(J'avais oublié une pointure, j'ai évité le ban de justesse là).


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> (J'avais oublié une pointure, j'ai évité le ban de justesse là).



t'as pas encore quelques clichés de la bergère ?


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

Bon bon bon, je vais m&#234;me pas essayer de rivaliser avec ces photos. Hein, soyons clairs:rateau: Je peux pas te bouler Lastrada, mais elles sont extras. 
Quand je pense que je t'ai rencontr&#233; ! Quand je pense que j'ai touch&#233; ton APN !
Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Lastradaaaaaaaaaaaa !\o/:love: 

Sinon, &#224; part les documents compromettants que j'ai en ma possession(une nouvelle hors charte vient de tomber sur mon TDB d'ailleurs ), j'ai pass&#233; une vraie soir&#233;e de fan. Pensez donc ! Rencontrer en vrai Dieu,Ze Docevil, le toucher, l'&#233;couter, rrraaaaah ! J'en ai encore l'oeil humide de reconnaissance. Comme une b&#234;te.:love: En plus, il m'a donn&#233; du "mademoiselle". <soupir> (et non, c'est pas parce qu'il n'a aucune id&#233;e de qui je suis, laissez-moi mes illusions de fan )
Et pis j'ai couru partout, la langue pendante, la bave aux l&#232;vres, en criant des "p'tin, p'tin, p'tin, hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"
Enfin pas tout &#224; fait, mais rencontrer Ze kings of ze photos, Lastrada, Virpeen, iNano, wip, waoooouh.(ouais j'ai m&#234;me partag&#233; un plat de vomi avec eux. La grande classe. )
Un grand plaisir de revoir des t&#234;tes connues Elisnice, Teo, Ma&#239;wenn (mais nan, ils sont bien tes cheveux  ), c'te tordu de Stargazer ( et notre fesse contre fesse habituel.On change pas une &#233;quipe qui gagne:bebe: ), Yvos, Human-Fly, mon Fabouneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet:love: (Et non, il n'a pas grossi, m&#234;me qu'il ressemble &#224; C J&#233;r&#244;me. Bah ouais y a une fille qui a dit : "Haaaan, mais c'est J&#233;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;meuh !" "Ah bin non, c'est Fabfab l&#224;." "Nan C j&#233;r&#244;me" "Gn&#233; ? "), les plus beaux yeux de Macg&#233; (je vous laisse deviner ), c'te dandy de Pascalformac, pffff et j'en oublie.
Apr&#232;s vient le grand moment, celui que tout nioube attend avec impatience : renconter les modos et un administrateur. Ou&#233;&#233;&#233;. Alors derri&#232;re son &#233;cran, on se dit toujours : ouais ils doivent &#234;tre petits, chauves et frustr&#233;s pour &#234;tre aussi sarccastiques:mouais: .
Et bin non.:rateau: 
Ils sont grands, beaux, bal&#232;zes et y a des dents au bout. P'tin:afraid: (message sp&#233;cial &#224; SJP : le gognol, c'est le plus bal&#232;ze hin hin hin)
M&#234;me pas peur, je leur ai tous fait la bise (ouais m&#234;me &#224; Backcat et m&#234;me que WebO il a un accent suisse quand il a bu et tout le monde a l'air de trouver &#231;a normal ), et &#231;a s'est bien pass&#233;.Mis &#224; part, le super vent que je me suis pris de Benjamin.:casse: M'en fous, c'est parce que t'es chauve, hein ? Vilain.
 
Et puis de nouvelles rencontres de forumeurs extra : freelancer (&#224; qui j'ai propos&#233; de me jeter nue sur lui, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je me suis tromp&#233;e de personne, j'avais bu d&#233;sol&#233;e.:rose: ), Galat&#233;e et Saltabadil(mais qu'elle est beeeeeeeeeelle et qu'il est normaaaaaaaand), Mme Ballooners qui est fort sympathique et que &#231;a serait bien que monsieur ne la garde pas pour lui et nous l'am&#232;ne, une nana tr&#232;s rigolote qui savait pas ce qu'elle foutait ici, et ploum ploum j'en oublie.
J'aurais &#233;norm&#233;ment aim&#233; rencontrer Supermoquette (j'aurais &#233;t&#233; une groupie combl&#233;e:rose: ) et Sonnyboy (non pas les deux en m&#234;me temps, c'est sale )(Par contre, Docevil et Supermoquette &#231;a se discute...)Mais bon je suis s&#251;re qu'ils viendront une prochaine fois. Hein les gars ? Alleeeeez !
Puis je suis rentr&#233;e...un peu de travers et je me suis endormie la t&#234;te dans les coussins du canaprout, le c*l en buse et le sac sur le dos, l'appareil photo en bandouli&#232;re. J'ai rien compris ce matin. J'avais bu tant que &#231;a ? 
Voil&#224;.
C'&#233;tait radio comm&#232;re parle aux nioubes, la r&#233;sistance est en marche.
Nioube, si tu passes par ici, tu sais d&#233;sormais ce qu'il t'attend. 

P.S. : Merci les gens, j'ai pass&#233; une putain de bonne soir&#233;e &#224; la con ouais !\o/

Edit : Wouah la vache ce que j'suis bavarde ! N'importe quoi ! J'vais me recoucher tiens !


----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> t'as pas encore quelques clichés de la bergère ?



J'en ai une bonne soixantaine après tri. C'est un bon client. C'est même mon tout premier client en AES, tiens.

Mais elles sont hors charte 

En échange d'une rétribution raisonnable, je les diffuse en privé.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2006)

Je tiens à préciser que je suis bien mieux en vrai et que ce "cul-de-bouteille" que d'aucuns nomment objectif ne me rend pas vraiment hommage


----------



## Virpeen (17 Septembre 2006)

@lastrada... ... encore une fois superbe... :love:
@memounette  Wahou ! T'es aussi bavarde à l'écrit qu'à l'oral! J'croyais pas que ça existait !  

Et maintenant, voilà *une page de photos de cette soirée* : une série en N&B réalisée par iNano et une autre série composée d'oeuvres des aventuriers du Lensbaby...


----------



## dool (17 Septembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Je tiens à préciser que je suis bien mieux en vrai et que ce "cul-de-bouteille" que d'aucuns nomment objectif ne me rend pas vraiment hommage



Je disais justement à capi tout à l'heure " mon dieu mais quelle tête de psychopathe il a l'guytan sur cette photo !! D'habitude il a l'air d'un killer mais là...."  Il m'a répondu que ça devait encore être dûe à une consommation aigue deeee...enfin des traditions quoi !!   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Je disais justement à capi tout à l'heure " mon dieu mais quelle tête de psychopathe il a l'guytan sur cette photo !! D'habitude il a l'air d'un killer mais là...."  Il m'a répondu que ça devait encore être dûe à une consommation aigue deeee...enfin des traditions quoi !!   :love:



Ca doit être ça. Je ne me rends pas compte du décalage


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> Et maintenant, voilà *une page de photos de cette soirée* : une série en N&B réalisée par iNano et une autre série composée d'oeuvres des aventuriers du Lensbaby...




demain, je me remet au velo ! :affraid: 


des photos sympa, mais la compression jpeg est vraiment trop forte


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2006)

Très belles photos Lastrada et alem !! :love:  


Vraiment une soirée très sympathique, ça donnerait presque envie de revenir troller dans le coin... :rateau: :love:


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2006)

Excellent ton p'tit résumé Melounette, je me suis bien tordu de rire devant mon écran 

Par contre, cela à du te couter très cher en Smiley !! Tu as un forfait ou tu mes payes à l'unité ?? Si tu veux, il font des pacs chez MacGé... :love:


----------



## Captain_X (17 Septembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Je tiens à préciser que je suis bien mieux en vrai et que ce "cul-de-bouteille" que d'aucuns nomment objectif ne me rend pas vraiment hommage



c'est vrai que là t'as une tête limite psychopathe


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est vrai que là t'as une tête limite psychopathe



Ouf ! merci


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada, ta galerie est excellente!


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2006)

Vraiment très cool ce Lens Baby Virpeen :love: Et c'est sympa d'avoir fait essayer à tout le monde (ou presque !!  ). Moi, je sais pas si j'aurais laissé tout le monde tripoter à mon machin pour l'allonger le racourcir, le tordre etc... :rateau:  

On a une belle moisson de photo, merci :rose: .


----------



## Lastrada (17 Septembre 2006)

Mr Yvos a dit:
			
		

> Lastrada, ta galerie est excellente!



J'avais des mod&#232;les compr&#233;hensifs. 

Merci &#224; eux tous, et &#224; toi 

Edit : Updat&#233;


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

Virpeen a dit:


> ....et une autre série composée d'oeuvres des aventuriers du Lensbaby...



ma maman cherchait une idée pour mon anniv deja passé !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Pfiou. Quelle soir&#233;e. Toujours le m&#234;me effet, ann&#233;e apr&#232;s ann&#233;e. Vos photos sont superbes. (mon briquet et mon velcro ne sont pas si mal apr&#232;s tout ). Et j'ai &#233;videmment &#233;t&#233; ravi de vous revoir ou rencontrer  A la prochaine en tout cas !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

:love:
Bises, mon grand


----------



## STL (17 Septembre 2006)

De superbes photos, des rencontres qui se passent de commentaires&#8230; 
Un moment tr&#232;s agr&#233;able.
Merci


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

&#171;*Always the years between us. Always the years. Always the love. Always the hours.&#187;*


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2006)

Lastrada a dit:


> J'en ai une bonne soixantaine après tri. C'est un bon client. C'est même mon tout premier client en AES, tiens.



Ouais mais bon là T'as un peu mis la dose   ... Ca va se voir à force !   




Lastrada a dit:


> Mais elles sont hors charte
> 
> En échange d'une rétribution raisonnable, je les diffuse en privé.



Si rétribution il doit y avoir elle sera tout sauf raisonnable !


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2006)

Fait nettement plus frais dans le sud. Ou alors c'est un peu de votre chaleur qu'il manque  Plus sûrement quelques degrés d'alcool en moins, en fait 


(pfff, je veux un canon avec une lensbaby...)
(Alèm, j'suis toujours une fan quand même :love: )
(Merci à lumaï et la bergère pour le service de gare. Oublié le pourboire, je me rattraperai  )


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2006)

Hop... 

Rentr&#233; en Suisse, dans la soir&#233;e.  Fatigu&#233;.

Soir&#233;e sympa, arriv&#233;e un peu tardive...  Du coup, j'en ai loup&#233; Galat&#233;e... et quelques autres... Mais SMG &#233;tait l&#224;...  

Pis, je crois que j'ai pas salu&#233; tout le monde en partant... J'&#233;tais sans doute trop accapar&#233; par les appels desp&#233;r&#233;s de Melounette voulant absolument que je teste ses genoux...  

MP: Mackie, mes hommages &#224; Madame...  Burp©.


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2006)

Ah bin à propos de WebO, de genoux et de Melounette, qui a fait la photo de nous deux ? J'aimerais énormément la récupérer. 
Et pardon d'avoir été bavarde, c'était pour marquer le coup de ma première AEC.:rose:


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais SMG était là...







WebOliver a dit:


> Pis, je crois que j'ai pas salué tout le monde en partant... J'étais sans doute trop accaparé



ah, on dit accaparé, en Suisse ? 



WebOliver a dit:


> MP: Mackie, mes hommages à Madame...  Burp©.



alerte à Malibu !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Bravo &#224; ficelle, Lastrada, R&#233;mi, Virpeen et iNano pour leurs photos (aux autres aussi si j'en oublie). Tant de visages ont pass&#233; en si peu de temps, tant de souvenirs et de jolies choses...
Merci &#224; tous pour ces quatre jours, et plus particuli&#232;rement &#224; certain(e)s, qui se reconna&#238;tront et dont je n'ai pas &#224; redire ici le secret de l'affection que je leur porte.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2006)

Soirée bien sympathique, bien que je j'y sois pas resté très longtemps. 
 Les quelques photos prises avec mon téléphone 1,3 Mégapixels ne sont pas franchement exploitables, et sont très loin de valoir ce que vous avez posté.  

 Merci pour vos photos, justement. 


Et un bravo spécial à *melounette* pour ses comptes-rendus de la soirée!... :love:


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> (aux autres aussi si j'en oublie)



 

moi, je vais en oublier pour le Poutet !


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2006)

on est payer combien pour &#234;tre sur la photo ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'avais envoy&#233; 50 euros &#224; al&#232;m pour 10 portaits de galat&#233;e.


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'avais envoyé 50 euros à alèm pour 10 portaits de galatée.



Ca fait pas cher la trombine....


----------



## dool (18 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ca fait pas cher la trombine....



C'est vrai que toi tu fais payer des millions de gens un peu plus cher pour qu'ils aient ta tronche sur verre en tout piti piti piti......    

oui je sais j'ai rien a dire, je l'ai gratos tous les jours:rose: 

Pour les photos hors charte c'est combien ??! (je vous trouve relativement sobres cette année pour l'instant ! :hein: :mouauis: )


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> vous avez fait une video de votre escapade ? j'ai un voisin gay que ca pourrais interresser





dool a dit:


> Pour les photos hors charte c'est combien ??! (je vous trouve relativement sobres cette année pour l'instant ! :hein: :mouauis: )



Entre toi et ton compagnon qui cherchent des images Gays, vous etes vraiment vicelards les Savoyards lô !
Bande de ptits exités.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Pour les photos hors charte c'est combien ??! (je vous trouve relativement sobres cette année pour l'instant ! :hein: :mouauis: )






 d'abord envoies les , ensuite on parlera du prix


----------



## dool (18 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> d'abord envoies les , ensuite on parlera du prix




Meuh j'y &#233;tais pas mou&#233; ! (en tant que baleine &#233;chou&#233;e je suis interdite de d&#233;placements )C'est moi qui paye ! 



HAUT-Savoyards d'abord bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Ouais ben t'as loup&#233; quelque chose !  Faudra que vous fassiez le d&#233;placement l'ann&#233;e prochaine ?  &#199;a pourrait &#234;tre dr&#244;le


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Entre toi et ton compagnon qui cherchent des images Gays, vous etes vraiment vicelards les Savoyards lô !
> Bande de ptits exités.



on est haut-savoyard, inculte  

y'a la même différence entre savoie et haute-savoie qu'entre couture et haute couture


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973543 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben t'as loupé quelque chose !  Faudra que vous fassiez le déplacement l'année prochaine ?  Ça pourrait être drôle



vous nous donner combien pour venir ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

5 minutes...


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973568 a dit:
			
		

> 5 minutes...



Et encore t'es gentil là,
 Dool elle marche plus, elle va beaucoup plus vite maintenant : Elle roule....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> on est haut-savoyard, inculte
> 
> y'a la même différence entre savoie et haute-savoie qu'entre couture et *haute couture*



C'est pour le coté hors de prix et immettable que tu dit ça ??


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Et encore t'es gentil là,
> Dool elle marche plus, elle va beaucoup plus vite maintenant : Elle roule....



  

le salôoooooooooooooooooo     

fais gaffe , elle est bientot prete a reprendre ses pieds


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3973568 a dit:
			
		

> 5 minutes...



pffff j'ai po le temps de faire mon popo


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2006)

Mon passage éclair ne m'a pas permis de croiser tout le monde. j'ai raté les modos...
Mais j'ai enfin pu croiser Backcat et le Doc en personne!
Un petit moment sympa, même si je la serveuse m'a évité tout le temps ce qui finalement m'a évité de boire!!!
On remet ça?


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> Y'a la même différence entre savoie et haute-savoie qu'entre couture et haute couture



Ouaip ! des considérations qui nous tiraillent tous les jours comme la difference entre un *Canadien et un Québécois*....:mouais:


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

tiens je vais demander ce qu'il en pense &#224; mon coloc  il est de l&#224;-bas mais il a pas de chemise &#224; carreaux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> tiens je vais demander ce qu'il en pense &#224; mon coloc  il est de l&#224;-bas mais il a pas de chemise &#224; carreaux


Tabernacle!


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> tiens je vais demander ce qu'il en pense à mon coloc  il est de là-bas mais il a pas de chemise à carreaux



méfie toi le jour ou il veux te faire goûter son sirop d'erable ....


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

je dirais pas non, mais c'est pas mon type de gaillard: il a pas la carrure pour


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2006)

c'est pour ca que j'habite pas avec Backcat ... il a pas la carrure non plus


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Chochotte, va !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2006)

Oué, moi je suis partant, quitte à enfiler (mmh) une parure de footballeur américain pour l'occase


----------



## dool (18 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est pour ca que j'habite pas avec Backcat ... il a pas la carrure non plus



Comment je la prends celle-là ??!! :mouais: J'hésite ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Dans la gueule ma chérie... dans la gueule


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas sympa toutes ces photos 

Avec un peu de chance l'an prochain je pourrai &#234;tre des v&#244;tres  :love:


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> En tout cas sympa toutes ces photos
> 
> Avec un peu de chance l'an prochain je pourrai être des vôtres  :love:


Et ben tiens, j'en rajoute quelques unes pour la peine  

Encore merci à tous ceux qui ont pris des photos avec mon appareil, moi, j'étais trop occupé avec ma Pinte 

@+


----------



## Melounette (18 Septembre 2006)

Extras Wip. Et ce regard que j'ai vers Stargazer, mouhahahaaaa, on a l'impression que je vais le bouffer. Appelez-moi Vampirella.:rateau:


----------



## lumai (18 Septembre 2006)

Vouaaouuu ! Mais vous avez fait des merveilles, les photographes !


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

Pourquoi j'ai &#231;a chez moi ?

http://www.neuf.fr/erreur/erreur403.html

&#231;a marche sous Safari, belle galerie 

_mais quelques erreurs 404 aussi sur certaines photos_


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2006)

moi je la vois toute bien la page 

ps : tu es beau olivier  

ps2 : je suis sentimentale :rose:


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pourquoi j'ai &#231;a chez moi ?
> 
> http://www.neuf.fr/erreur/erreur403.html


Free ferait la guerre au neuf ?? :mouais:

PS: Si vous vouler me bouler pour les tofs, boulez plutot Ma&#239;wen qui est la principale photographe de la soir&#233;e avec mon Canon coucou:Alem  )


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2006)

merci wip  :love: 

fin 6 ou 7 photos quoi :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> PS: Si vous vouler me bouler pour les tofs, boulez plutot Maïwen qui est la principale photographe de la soirée avec mon Canon coucou:Alem  )



Ah c'est pour ça !!! Je me disais bien que tu pouvais pas perdre la main comme ça en un soir ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah c'est pour ça !!! Je me disais bien que tu pouvais pas perdre la main comme ça en un soir ...



you talk too much woman 

(©Dieu)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

(bordel :affraid: Dieu est anglais... mais mais mais... qui est DocEvil ????  )


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> you talk too much woman
> 
> (©Dieu)




Toi je sens que tu veux encore une petite bi&#232;re ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Septembre 2006)

un monaco


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Euh...nan.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974765 a dit:
			
		

> mais mais mais... qui est DocEvil ????


Tiens, un nioube...


----------



## Captain_X (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3974765 a dit:
			
		

> (bordel :affraid: Dieu est anglais... mais mais mais... qui est DocEvil ????  )



le frêre caché de françois holland


----------



## NED (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai fais aussi quelques photos à l'arrache, puis après j'ai bu, alors j'ai que ça....





 ​


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, un nioube...



hum hummm


----------



## Captain_X (19 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> J'ai fais aussi quelques photos à l'arrache, puis après j'ai bu, alors j'ai que ça... ​




on dirait qu'il a grossi Backcat non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Fumier va ! M&#234;me pas si vrai que &#231;a !


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2006)

Hopital, charité, crapaud et colombe non ?!  

Capi t'es malade ? Tu mets des smileys ?! Qu'est ce qui s'est passé ??! Dis moi tout !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> on dirait qu'il a grossi Backcat non ?



Cool! Pour une fois que c'est pas à moi qu'on dit ça!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Tu parles !! il me dit &#231;a &#224; chaque fois ! Mais en l'occurrence, j'ai plut&#244;t perdu du poids m&#234;me si je n'ai pas exactement "minci". Lui, par contre...  Il m'a parl&#233; de r&#233;gime derni&#232;rement... C'est dire


----------



## Captain_X (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975031 a dit:
			
		

> Fumier va ! Même pas si vrai que ça !



je peux me tromper, Ned a du utiliser un grand angle


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975207 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles !! il me dit ça à chaque fois ! Mais en l'occurrence, j'ai plutôt perdu du poids même si je n'ai pas exactement "minci". Lui, par contre...  Il m'a parlé de régime dernièrement... C'est dire


Moi, tout ce que j'en dis c'est qu'il y a des trucs bien plus désagréables dans la vie que de marcher derrière BackCat dans la rue...  :love:


----------



## Captain_X (19 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Hopital, charité, crapaud et colombe non ?!
> 
> Capi t'es malade ? Tu mets des smileys ?! Qu'est ce qui s'est passé ??! Dis moi tout !




oué t'as tout bon ...


----------



## Captain_X (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi, tout ce que j'en dis c'est qu'il y a des trucs bien plus désagréables dans la vie que de marcher derrière BackCat dans la rue...  :love:



ca depends de ce qu'il a manger...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi, tout ce que j'en dis c'est qu'il y a des trucs bien plus désagréables dans la vie que de marcher derrière BackCat dans la rue...  :love:


:rose: C'est l&#224; o&#249; je me rends compte que le champagne, en plus de me faire dire de grandes choses rolleyes: ) m'a aussi fait prendre d'&#233;n&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;rmes risques


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975222 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: C'est là où je me rends compte que le champagne, en plus de me faire dire de grandes choses rolleyes: ) m'a aussi fait prendre d'énôôôôôôrmes risques


Parce que ta main dans ma gueule, c'est pas un risque peut-être ?


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

Et encore on s'est arrêté à 2 bouteilles de bubulles 



(Et d'ailleurs je te dois la monnaie :rose: )


----------



## Captain_X (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que ta main dans ma gueule, c'est pas un risque peut-être ?



Toujours moins que son 44 fillettes dans tes burnes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que ta main dans ma gueule, c'est pas un risque peut-être ?



elle est si grande que cela sa main ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que ta main dans ma gueule, c'est pas un risque peut-être ?





Captain_X a dit:


> Toujours moins que son 44 fillettes dans tes burnes





Princess Tatav a dit:


> elle est si grande que cela sa main ?






j'ai compris: le chaton ne s'habille pas vraiment en taille 36     
il mesure combient donc ce diabolik ?


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il mesure combient donc ce diabolik ?


Pour lui dire bonjour, j'ai dû pencher la tête en arrière et me mettre sur la pointe des pieds. Je fais 1m60, donc fais le calcul...
Ah oui j'avais des talons king size aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que ta main dans ma gueule, c'est pas un risque peut-être ?


Absolument pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Et encore on s'est arrêté à 2 bouteilles de bubulles
> (Et d'ailleurs je te dois la monnaie :rose: )


T'es apothicaire maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> Toujours moins que son 44 fillettes dans tes burnes


42 ! J'ai des pieds _discrets_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai compris: le chaton ne s'habille pas vraiment en taille 36
> il mesure combient donc ce diabolik ?


Merci d'utiliser la recherche !


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pour lui dire bonjour, j'ai dû pencher la tête en arrière et me mettre sur la pointe des pieds. Je fais 1m60, donc fais le calcul...
> Ah oui j'avais des talons king size aussi...


Oui, mais il avait aussi des talons peut-être. Ca complique encore le calcul...Faudrait se dire bonjour à poil maintenant, ça serait plus simple pour mesurer...


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975381 a dit:
			
		

> T'es apothicaire maintenant ?




ça m'est venu là d'un coup


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

_Tiens, ici, c'est pas mal pour mon coup de gueule. _


teo, freelancer et Mackie, n'avez-vous pas honte de me spammer ma bo&#238;te &#224; MP pour me filer le n° de t&#233;l&#233;phone d'un individu peu recommandable et membre de l'&#233;quipe de mod&#233;ration de ce forum?


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Tiens, ici, c'est pas mal pour mon coup de gueule. _
> 
> 
> teo, freelancer et Mackie, n'avez-vous pas honte de me spammer ma boîte à MP pour me filer le n° de téléphone d'un individu peu recommandable et membre de l'équipe de modération de ce forum?


Fais péter.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Fais péter.


Ah non, c'est un MP. Curieuse.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975387 a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'utiliser la recherche !




ben alors :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  parlons de cette foutue recherche !!   

rien , nada  :hein: :hein: :hein: 


je parie que tu m'as fait chercher pour rien :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

T'as qu'&#224; venir la prochaine fois...


----------



## Galatée (19 Septembre 2006)

Bon, il est temps de venir ici  Pas eu le temps de revenir longuement depuis samedi, rentrée oblige :rateau: 

Rencontré plein de gens qui m'ont tous l'air ma foi fort sympathiques, mais vraiment pas le temps de parler avec tout le monde (en fait, j'ai dû parler qu'à trois ou quatre personnes  ).

Ce qui est drôle quand on vous voit, c'est qu'on a l'impression d'en connaître déjà certains, avec le fil Autoportrait 

Mention spéciale à ceux à qui j'ai parlé  , les autres, vous avez des bonnes têtes   

Et WebO, déçue (déçus, même ) de t'avoir raté   La prochaine fois 

Bon allez, j'm'en vais regarder vos photos :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975701 a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à venir la prochaine fois...



super mission impossible*......Sauf :

choix n°1 :  je suis virée de mon boulot ....mais alors je n'aura pas les fric pour venir :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

choix n°2 : j'ai la  promotion de chef de secteur .....mais alor là c 'est un divorce qui m'attends !!


----------



## NED (19 Septembre 2006)

Captain_X a dit:


> je peux me tromper, Ned a du utiliser un grand angle



Bien vu l'aveugle !



Captain_X a dit:


> ca depends de ce qu'il a manger...



Mang&#233; !!  avec un &#233; accent aigu ptin....ils vont pas &#224; l'&#233;cole en haute savoie?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Aig*&#220;*, bordel !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> super mission impossible*......Sauf :
> 
> choix n°1 :  je suis virée de mon boulot ....mais alors je n'aura pas les fric pour venir :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> choix n°2 : j'ai la  promotion de chef de secteur .....mais alor là c 'est un divorce qui m'attends !!


Bon. Ben tu ne sauras jamais alors...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> hum hummm


Oh que c'est petit, oh que c'est mesquin ! Si j'avais pu prévoir une telle marque d'ingratitude, j'aurais laissé teo te menotter au radiateur.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975701 a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'&#224; venir la prochaine fois...


&#231;a y est. j'en ai vu 1. 
Demain, je vous raconte. c'est pas triste.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

On le conna&#238;t tous ! T'affoles pas !  On pourra m&#234;me te consoler si tu veux


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oh que c'est petit, oh que c'est mesquin ! Si j'avais pu prévoir une telle marque d'ingratitude, j'aurais laissé teo te menotter au radiateur.




Vous l'aviez caché avant que j'arrive ? Hmmm, pas cool ça


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Vous l'aviez caché avant que j'arrive ? Hmmm, pas cool ça



C'est qu'ils savent a qui ils ont affaire !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

De toutes fa&#231;ons, il n'y avait qu'une paire de menottes et Doc ne voulait pas qu'on le d&#233;tache ni qu'on enl&#232;ve la boule qu'il s'&#233;tait coinc&#233; dans la bouche...


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2006)

Une réputation ça s'entretient


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Une réputation ça s'entretient



Y parait que dans mon etat on ne dit plus "mademoiselle"... 

Une seule paire de menottes ????  Tss meme pas j'y crois...celles de secour etaient dans le lave vaiselle !!!  !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975874 a dit:
			
		

> Doc ne voulait pas qu'on le détache ni qu'on enlève la boule qu'il s'était coincé dans la bouche...


Même que tu hurlais à l'aut' bout.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

Ho !!! Doc ... Doc ... Doc ... 
Si tu savais .... 

Dans le milieu on m'appelle _The Plumber_ alors le supplice du radiateur ... 




Il n'a rien d'un supplice


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Personne ne te croira !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Dans le milieu on m'appelle _The Plumber_...


Toi aussi on t'attend pendant des semaines ? 

P.S. : J'ai un évier bouché. Je réserve mon tour. :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Toi aussi on t'attend pendant des semaines ?
> 
> P.S. : J'ai un évier bouché. Je réserve mon tour. :rose:



oui oui les vieilles tuyauteries ... c'est mon domaine.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> oui oui les vieilles tuyauteries ... c'est mon domaine.


Pour l'Amok, prévois tout de même un devis.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Voire un furet !


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour l'Amok, prévois tout de même un devis.



T'as essayé de lui donner un _coup de main_ mais tu t'es cassé les dents sur le problème


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> T'as essayé de lui donner un _coup de main_ mais tu t'es cassé les dents sur le problème


Tu disais ?


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu disais ?



Là tu m'en bouche un coin :love: 
mais bon elle était facile ... un peu de créativité MERDE ... là tu fais du docevil pas du DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> ... l&#224; tu fais du docevil pas du DocEvil


Bel enfant, dis-toi bien que, m&#234;me diminu&#233; par le rhume, mes capacit&#233;s de nuisance restent assez largement sup&#233;rieures &#224; la moyenne. Quant &#224; t'en boucher un coin, je ne suis pas encore s&#233;nile, je l'aurais senti passer.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3975874 a dit:
			
		

> De toutes fa&#231;ons, il n'y avait qu'une paire de menottes et Doc ne voulait pas qu'on le d&#233;tache ni qu'on enl&#232;ve la boule qu'il s'&#233;tait coinc&#233; dans la bouche...


Ben dis donc, y s'en est pass&#233; des choses &#224; votre AEC :affraid: vous avez voulu faire le supplice de l'iPod &#224; Doc ? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour l'Amok, prévois tout de même un devis.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3975941 a dit:
			
		

> Voire un furet !



Laissez tomber, de toute façon, les pièces de rechange ne se font plus...


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Laissez tomber, de toute façon, les pièces de rechange ne se font plus...



encore un produit obsolète


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> encore un produit obsolète



... vintage


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2006)

Mais oui, mais oui.


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mais oui, mais oui.



a tien ... les chercheurs viennent de retrouver ta trace ... a lascaux


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2006)

Ce qui me rassure &#224; chaque fois que l'on se voit, c'est le fait que vous ne trouviez rien de nouveau pour me chambrer : si vous saviez le plaisir que ca me fait ! 

Edit : mais ce n'est pas le bon sujet pour ca : pour ceux qui perdent la m&#233;moire, je n'&#233;tais pas au Lou !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si vous saviez le plaisir que ca me fait !


Je sais. Que pourrait-on bien dire d'autre qui ne soit pas aussi totalement faux ?


----------



## Amok (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais. Que pourrait-on bien dire d'autre qui ne soit pas aussi totalement faux ?



Que je n'ai pas de déambulateur ?!


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais. Que pourrait-on bien dire d'autre qui ne soit pas aussi totalement faux ?





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.



Ich bin ein docevil


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais. Que pourrait-on bien dire d'autre qui ne soit pas aussi totalement faux ?




On pourrait aborder ses bouteilles d'oxygènes qu'il est obligé de tirer derriere lui


----------



## Charles Martel (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Edit : mais ce n'est pas le bon sujet pour ca : pour ceux qui perdent la mémoire, je n'étais pas au Lou !



Moi je sais que tu n'y étais pas 
J'aurais partagé une bonne bière avec toi ... le bon vieux Azrael, toujours aussi fou, qui a murit donc moins con (si c arrivé je t'assure j'ai eu raison de moi), tout simplement ...

J'ai quand même fait le pitre samedi soir, comme un artiste méconnu qui cherche l'amour toi même tu sais


----------



## Charles Martel (20 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pas encore fait de CR de ma soir&#233;e de samedi car trop surbook des papiers en retard (les journalistes comprendront) que j'ai tjs pas fini d'ailleurs l'alcoolisme ayant raison de moi depuis que le sport de haut niveau m'a &#233;t&#233; enlev&#233; par le destin ( &#233;t&#233; 2006 de merde ) ...

L'id&#233;e de la soir&#233;e vu de mon oeil : j'ai encore fait le pitre pour me faire aimer, que je suis con, mais j'ai vu 2/3 de gens que je ne connais pas, me faisant dire que la tradition continue ... comme les fous que l'on a &#233;t&#233; au d&#233;but, Alem et les vrais souvenez vous !

Ca me r&#233;jouis.

J'ai vu DocEvil, un artiste &#224; mes yeux ... j'ai tellement aim&#233; ses "vid&#233;os" je lui ai fait savoir d'ailleurs ...

J'esp&#232;re vous recroiser, si la vie me le permet (j'ai faillit creuver par mon sport cet &#233;t&#233;, bizaremment ca m'a rappell&#233; qui je suis).

Fred, Azrael ... un journaliste - programmeur - sc&#233;nariste calmement.


----------



## wip (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Edit : mais ce n'est pas le bon sujet pour ca : pour ceux qui perdent la mémoire, je n'étais pas au *Lou* !


Evidemment, tu n'as jamais réussi à te détacher du radiateur, contrairement au Doc


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça y est. j'en ai vu 1.
> Demain, je vous raconte. c'est pas triste.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3975854 a dit:
			
		

> On le connaît tous ! T'affoles pas !  On pourra même te consoler si tu veux



2 choses, pour plus tard... 

- Demander à Benjamin de modifier mon pseudo. T'as pas l'air con au téléphone au moment de dire : _Allo, c'est Ed_ze_hède à l'appareil..._ :mouais:  
- Apprendre à communiquer avec des gens du forum EN VRAI sans être obligé de faire des grimaces à la fin de chaque phrase :rateau: , de sourire comme un abruti , de faire semblant de faire du stop , de siffloter comme un con , de porter des lunettes de soleil alors qu'il pleut   ou de te mettre une serviette en papier sur la tête ...


Bon, c'était sympa. C'est pas un psychopathe _(alors qu'on pourrait légitimement le penser... : )_ Merde, je recommence avec les smileys. et il était très bien accompagné, ce qui ne gâche rien.
Une micro AES, en décalage de l'AEC et que du bon pour la prochaine fois. J'ai comme l'impression que le Lou Pascalou est un lieu assez sympa, bien que pas toujours bien fréquenté...


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> pour ceux qui perdent la m&#233;moire, je n'&#233;tais pas au Lou !


 

Moi j'ai bien vu que t'y &#233;tait po....  Et dire que longtemps je revais de me jeter a ton cou en cette belle ocasion...

Bon j'ai eu le Dauk&#233;Vyl, mais ca vaut pas Le Amok 



Quant &#224; toi Mackie, chapeau, t'es sans doute le seul a nous faire avoir des fous rires en &#233;tant absent. Au fait, elle va mieux ta copine Raoul ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3976841 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai eu le DaukéVyl, mais ca vaut pas Le Amok


J'ai couché avec les deux : je confirme.


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3976841 a dit:
			
		

> Quant à toi Mackie, chapeau, t'es sans doute le seul a nous faire avoir des fous rires en étant absent. Au fait, elle va mieux ta copine Raoul ?



elle va mieux


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai couché avec les deux : je confirme.


 
Moi j'ai pas trop pu, sous surveillance rapprochée 

D'ailleurs ma trolette a passé une excellente soirée elle aussi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;3976856 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas trop pu, sous surveillance rapprochée
> 
> D'ailleurs ma trolette a passé une excellente soirée elle aussi.



Et est-ce qu'elle fait des pets trolette?:rateau: 
















je suis déjà en vacances...


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et est-ce qu'elle fait des pets trolette?:rateau:


 
Comme tout troll digne de ce nom !


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tien ... les chercheurs viennent de retrouver ta trace ... a lascaux


sympa l'ambiance au lou cette ann&#233;e


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai couché avec les deux : je confirme.




Je n'ai couché qu'avec un et je confirme aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je n'ai couch&#233; qu'avec un et je confirme aussi !


&#8212; GHB ?
&#8212; Non : Alzheimer.


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>  GHB ?
>  Non : Alzheimer.



A propos, tu sais que tu ronfles comme une locomotive à vapeur ?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A propos, tu sais que tu ronfles comme une locomotive à vapeur ?!


Je me demandais quand tu allais aborder le sujet. 
Note néanmoins que j'ai laissé un ciel de lit parfaitement propre...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2006)

En quittant ma chambre, je suis passé à l'étage inférieur et ait collé brièvement mon oreille à la 23. 
Pas un souffle...


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Tiens, ici, c'est pas mal pour mon coup de gueule. _
> 
> 
> teo, freelancer et Mackie, n'avez-vous pas honte de me spammer ma bo&#238;te &#224; MP pour me filer le n&#176; de t&#233;l&#233;phone d'un individu peu recommandable et membre de l'&#233;quipe de mod&#233;ration de ce forum?



j'ai donc envoy&#233; 4 SMS qui sont bien arriv&#233;es, merci Orange ! 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 2 choses, pour plus tard...
> 
> - Demander &#224; Benjamin de modifier mon pseudo. T'as pas l'air con au t&#233;l&#233;phone au moment de dire : _Allo, c'est Ed_ze_h&#232;de &#224; l'appareil..._ :mouais:
> - Apprendre &#224; communiquer avec des gens du forum EN VRAI sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; de faire des grimaces &#224; la fin de chaque phrase :rateau: , de sourire comme un abruti , de faire semblant de faire du stop , de siffloter comme un con , de porter des lunettes de soleil alors qu'il pleut   ou de te mettre une serviette en papier sur la t&#234;te ...
> ...



moi, &#231;a me faisait bien rire de t'appeler ED-ZE-HEAD &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la fac StLeu, les gens me prenaient pour un fou (la cr&#234;te n'aide pas ! )

je confirme que Ed ressemble &#224; son avatar mais qu'il met des smileys partout... heureusement pas dans ma bi&#232;re !!!!   Ed the Head n'est pas un l&#234;che-cul d'Amok non plus (il en dirait presque du mal si on lui proposait contre une info croustillante sur DocEvil)... mais par contre, c'est un vrai picard et donc tr&#232;s sympa (pas comme les picards de l'oise genre... sauf Baax mais qui n'est pas picard en vrai ! ) et madame l'a m&#234;me bien appr&#233;ci&#233;.

juste elle a trouv&#233; dommage que tu sois remplac&#233; par un pauvre playboy morvandiau &#224; la table !   

alors ce canap&#233; ?!   



Amok a dit:


> A propos, tu sais que tu ronfles comme une locomotive &#224; vapeur ?!



ouais mais moi les locomotives &#224; vapeur, je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#231;a au bruit de ton d&#233;ambulateur

je suis encore en vacances, j'ai appr&#233;ci&#233; &#234;tre parmi vous, au cas o&#249; vous ne l'auriiez ni ressenti ni vu ! 

ps pour certains : je retire mon premier SMS !


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3977602 a dit:
			
		

> je confirme que Ed ressemble à son avatar...



et moi ?


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Y'a bien un peu de orange. Mais j'ai du mal à repérer les oreilles


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Y'a bien un peu de orange. Mais j'ai du mal &#224; rep&#233;rer les oreilles



ah la vache !

c'est donc moi, &#224; droite... en train de decapiter le Kiwiwi &#224; l'aide d'une tron&#231;onneuse ! :afraid: 

R&#233;mi, viens voir par l&#224; ! :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3977602 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai donc envoyé 4 SMS qui sont bien arrivées, merci Orange !




C'est beau la France


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> et moi ?



Oui Oui Ficelle, tout va bien, on t'enlèvera ta camisole demain quand tu sera plus apaisé hein?


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> et moi ?



_bah on aurait pu croire que tu t'enfilais Romzy lorsqu'il porte son costume de kiwiwi mais ya trop de sang pour ça ! 

non, tu es bien le K-Nightmare Of The Kiwiwi ! 

non, il te va très bien ton avatar, prends-en soin d'ailleurs, j'ai pas tout à fait respecté les règles des liants et des solvants qu'on m'a mal appris à la fac !!  le pastel à l'huile sur de l'acrylique qui tient elle-même sur du bois traité : moyen !   (NED comprendra à quel point je suis fou ! )

Mado pourrait nous poster un avatar super carnassier et pourtant ultra-féminin à ce rythme...     (tu l'as bien caché pour pas faire peur aux enfants ma mado, je pense ! )
_


----------



## ficelle (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3977720 a dit:
			
		

> _ (tu l'as bien caché pour pas faire peur aux enfants ma mado, je pense ! )
> _




arf.... on va t'organiser un vernissage surprise au Pascalou !


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> arf.... on va t'organiser un vernissage surprise au Pascalou !



contactez teo et bient&#244;t globalcut alors !! 

ps : teo a le t&#233;l&#233;phone de Nat qui en a encore plus !


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

[quote='[MGZ] Ed the Head n'est pas un lêche-cul d'Amok non plus (il en dirait presque du mal si on lui proposait contre une info croustillante sur DocEvil)... [/quote]

Parfait : ses jours sont comptés !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Parfait : ses jours sont comptés !


Ne t'inquiète donc pas mon loup... Il n'est pas né celui qui trouvera quoi que ce soit de croustillant dans ma petite vie.


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Parfait : ses jours sont comptés !



amok, je te rappelle que tu n'es pas dans ta juridiction, la Somme reste mon terroir privilégié ! 

je te rappelle le traité de Péronne qui créait la principauté de Monaco et la Saigneurie Amokale...


----------



## Amok (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3977785 a dit:
			
		

> amok, je te rappelle que tu n'es pas dans ta juridiction, la Somme reste mon terroir privilégié !
> 
> je te rappelle le traité de Péronne qui créait la principauté de Monaco et la Saigneurie Amokale...



Bien, mais qu'il ne passe pas la frontière !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ne t'inqui&#232;te donc pas mon loup... Il n'est pas n&#233; celui qui trouvera quoi que ce soit de croustillant dans ma petite vie.



Moi je connais quelqu'un qui peut t&#233;moigner qu'il a pass&#233; une soir&#233;e techno dans ta voiture... 
(il se servait d'un flash pour faire "stroboscope".   )


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3977734 a dit:
			
		

> contactez teo et bientôt globalcut alors !!
> 
> ps : teo a le téléphone de Nat qui en a encore plus !





Alors pas samedi soir :rateau:  je fais un AR rapidos en _République, Ville et Canton de Genève_ (c'est pas loin de la Suisse ) pour un autre vernissage, de Cadavre Exquis. Et Résidence Ménilmontant est donc fermée pour réinstallation de la vue (elle s'est cassée pendant la visite d'Alèm, j'ose pas imaginer la note du vitrier, en urgence,  )

_Et puis bon, y'a du taf aussi un peu en vue alors..._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Moi je connais quelqu'un qui peut témoigner qu'il a passé une soirée techno dans ta voiture...
> (il se servait d'un flash pour faire "stroboscope".   )


À vrai dire, je me demande si c'est bien tout ce qu'il a fait dans ma voiture ce zozo-là... Il n'était plus à un _éclair_ près.


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2006)

je le pose là, jusquà la première flambée....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Parfait : ses jours sont comptés !



Et voilà, ma réputation est ruinée. _Ceci dit, elle ne valait pas grand chose. _



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3977785 a dit:
			
		

> amok, je te rappelle que tu n'es pas dans ta juridiction, la Somme reste mon terroir privilégié !
> 
> je te rappelle le traité de Péronne qui créait la principauté de Monaco et la Saigneurie Amokale...





Amok a dit:


> Bien, mais qu'il ne passe pas la frontière !




Je suis cheeeeez moi, je fais ce que je veux...


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> je le pose là, jusquà la première flambée....



ça lui sied comme un gant, effectivement, vu tout ce qu'il y a dessus et la tronche du bois, vaudra mieux pas le laisser là sauf si tu veux le finir comme un géant du Nord !!


----------



## NED (22 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3977720 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai pas tout à fait respecté les règles des liants et des solvants qu'on m'a mal appris à la fac !!  le pastel à l'huile sur de l'acrylique qui tient elle-même sur du bois traité : moyen !   (NED comprendra à quel point je suis fou ! )
> _



Ce qui fait tout le charme de certaines toiles, c'est l'accident ! ...le côté "laboratoire du truc"   

Bon après l'entrainement d'installation sur la cheminée on attend très vite le flyer pour le vernissage au Lou pascalou.....


----------

